# Something to Take Our Minds off of Our Current Situation.....



## Smokin' in AZ

Hello all my fellow SMF Brethren!

Just thought I would start a thread to take our minds off of our troubles, similar to what Steve H did with the Keep your chins up thread. And if you have not read it lately please do it may just put a smile on your face.....






						A couple more. Keep your chins up folks!
					






					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




How bout we kick around some of our music tastes past and present, as it might get you all thinking about some music you used to love back when times weren't so tough?

I will start out with saying what genres I typically gravitate to and who my all time favorite artist is just to start it off. 

Genres that I like are:

Rock - Old/New
Heavy Metal
Country - Some Old and Some New
Blues
Jazz - Old/New
Trop Rock

My all time favorite artist is Tom Petty with or without the Heartbreakers....

How about All Y'all?


----------



## Steve H

Great idea! I'll start with a tribute to Robert.


----------



## smokerjim

tough one, I guess if I had to choose it would be the rolling stones, led zep., I also like my folk music to which I would have to go with  Kingston trio  with Gordon lightfoot up there as well.


----------



## Steve H

A few of my favorites. I really like this tune:


----------



## JckDanls 07

Myself..  I'm a southern rocker...  Skynryd, Outlaws, Marshall Tucker, Pure Prairie League.Molly Hatchet ... many many others
Older Country... Merle Haggard, Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson...  many many others ... 

Lynryd Skynryd has always been my fav. ... Although Marshall Tucker is right up there too

For videos...  I like most all of  "The Playing For Change" vidoes....  This guy (Mark) started out just videoing street musicians (all over the world) and then editing them  to make the complete song ...  His idea is that the world can be "changed" with music... Hence the name "Playing For Change"... What's cool is all the different instruments around the world .. .

This is one of his first ones...  I like Grandpa Elliott from NAWLNS...


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

JckDanls 07 said:


> Myself..  I'm a southern rocker...  Skynryd, Outlaws, Marshall Tucker, Pure Prairie League.Molly Hatchet ... many many others
> Older Country... Merle Haggard, Waylon Jennings, Willie Nelson...  many many others ...
> 
> Lynryd Skynryd has always been my fav. ... Although Marshall Tucker is right up there too


Oh yea I have plenty of southern rock, I have most of the ones you listed apart from PPL and Molly Hatchet, so I need to add them to my list of need to get.

Thanks!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

smokerjim said:


> tough one, I guess if I had to choose it would be the rolling stones, led zep., I also like my folk music to which I would have to go with  Kingston trio  with Gordon lightfoot up there as well.


Yes Jim, Gordon is pretty laid back for sure and is a favorite. But I have more zep than stones on my media player....


----------



## tx smoker

I still love all of the older rock but don't listen to it much. Led Zeppelin, Molly Hatchet (more southern rock) ZZ Top, Van Halen before they went Top 40 on me, Blackfoot, Commander Cody and His Lost Planet Airmen, Jim Croce, Lynyrd Skynyrd, and more.

These days I tend to stick to older Country. My favorite Pandora station is Outlaw Country: Waylon Jennings, Charlie Daniels, Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash, Jimmy Dean, Merle Haggard, and folks like that.

Great thread John. I'm certainly gonna keep an eye on this one and see if I can get some reminders of stuff I loved in the past but may have forgotten about. I might have to build myself another playlist on Pandora after this one!!

Taking notes,
Robert


----------



## Steve H

I can not list the groups I like. Way too many. I grew up in a bar from my parents listening to 50's to the 70's in every genre you can imagine. Then I went into the service listening to tunes from so many different countries.  I like songs from every genre out there. Including ones I don't understand the language.


----------



## tx smoker

Steve H said:


> Great idea! I'll start with a tribute to Robert.



Steve...I love ya like a brother but you are pure evil!! That was totally out of line my friend   

I really don't like Prince,
Robert


----------



## kruizer

Beach Boys and Li'l Deuce Coupe. Very happy music from my youth.


----------



## tx smoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> Pure Prairie League.



Oh lord!! There's one I had not thought about for a while. "Aaaaamie whatchu gonna do?? I think I could stay with you...."

Oh the fond memories!!
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

kruizer said:


> Beach Boys and Li'l Deuce Coupe



Oh yes!! Let's not forget Steve Miller "Keep on rockin' me". Used to listen to all that years ago when we spent our lives playing pool.

Robert


----------



## smokerjim

so far all great artist, I think we're showing our ages. I might have to change my favorites as I see some being posted.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Definitely 

 Steve H
  I really like that song, also paradise by the late John Prine.  Alot of country old and new, some classic rock.Maybe easier to say I don't like classical or rap. My wife likes it best if I don't sing anything!

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim

tx smoker said:


> Steve...I love ya like a brother but you are pure evil!! That was totally out of line my friend
> 
> I really don't like Prince,
> Robert


don't worry Robert we won't hold it against ya!


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Great post.. I'm 53 and like most music probably my favorites are AC/DC, Aerosmith, Zeppelin,Floyd,Kiss but also like country I guess what ever mood I'm in the music goes with it


----------



## tx smoker

smokerjim said:


> don't worry Robert we won't hold it against ya!



Appreciate that Jim...especially being that I couldn't tell you the title of a single song "he" ever did  

Robert


----------



## xray

All good stuff! I tend to listen to a bit of everything, depending in my mood

My Mt. Rushmore of music would be

Tom Petty
George Strait
Waylon Jennings 
Allman Bros.

With honorable mentions going out to Skynyrd, Rolling Stones, Warren Zevon, Johnny Cash.

It’s hard to pick only 4!


----------



## xray

tx smoker said:


> Steve...I love ya like a brother but you are pure evil!! That was totally out of line my friend
> 
> I really don't like Prince,
> Robert





tx smoker said:


> Appreciate that Jim...especially being that I couldn't tell you the title of a single song "he" ever did
> 
> Robert



You mean you don’t jam to Raspberry Beret!!?


----------



## Steve H

Brokenhandle said:


> Definitely
> 
> Steve H
> I really like that song, also paradise by the late John Prine.  Alot of country old and new, some classic rock.Maybe easier to say I don't like classical or rap. My wife likes it best if I don't sing anything!
> 
> Ryan



Oh my! I forgot that song. I used to hum that all the time. Funny how time marches on.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

tx smoker said:


> Oh yes!! Let's not forget Steve Miller "Keep on rockin' me". Used to listen to all that years ago when we spent our lives playing pool.
> 
> Robert


Oh yea I have the greatest hits for Steve Miller Band.

And being ex navy I played pool all the time ...actually have 2 sticks. One for breaking and another for the rest of the game. Sad I know. 

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

smokerjim said:


> so far all great artist, I think we're showing our ages. I might have to change my favorites as I see some being posted.


I agree, but just like our tastes for food our tastes for music change as we age. I don't mind showing my age as I know there are a lot of folks here on the site that are in the general age group and thought this would be a great way to think about something else. 

My wife already asked me what do I think are her favorite songs and groups are now....and I was pretty close.

Interesting interaction as she grew up in northern california and Me in southwest Ohio.

But in general Jim I am with you in that i has made me remember a lot of music that I had forgotten about.

John


----------



## Winterrider

#1 for me... Eagles
Journey
Fleetwood Mac
Bob Segar
Tom Petty
Gary Allen , Toby Keith ( country )
Just to name a few.


----------



## Steve H

Getting back to 

 Brokenhandle
 this is the song we are talking about


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Great post.. I'm 53 and like most music probably my favorites are AC/DC, Aerosmith, Zeppelin,Floyd,Kiss but also like country I guess what ever mood I'm in the music goes with it


Oh yea got every AC/DC album ever, as well as Aerosmith, and Zeppelin. 

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Winterrider said:


> #1 for me... Eagles
> Journey
> Fleetwood Mac
> Bob Edgar
> Tom Petty
> Gary Allen , Tony Keith ( country )
> Just to name a few.


Damn Winter I have all of the above except Gary Allen and Bob Edgar...

But I also love the Eagles old stuff but the new album Long Road from Eden is freakin' fantastic!

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Steve H said:


> Getting back to
> 
> Brokenhandle
> this is the song we are talking about



Damn Steve very sobering...way to go brother!

Like!

John


----------



## Winterrider

Darn it John, my typo  thank you. Bob Segar


----------



## smokeymose

This is a hoot!
 I grew up in the 60s (Beatles, Stones, Motor City, Etc.) then the 70s which you all know had too many great groups. I have a couple of Quicksilver Messenger Service on my phone.
Yes I remember when Ozzie Osborne was just the lead singer for Black Sabbath and I listened to REO at a free concert in a field outside of Ball State. Was a big fan of Moody Blues.
I kind of hate to admit it but now I listen mostly to Classical. I'm partial to Beethoven, Bach and Hayden. Sorry.
On Sirius I like the North Americana station. Something different.
I guess I just switch around...
:-)


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

smokeymose said:


> This is a hoot!
> I grew up in the 60s (Beatles, Stones, Motor City, Etc.) then the 70s which you all know had too many great groups. I have a couple of Quicksilver Messenger Service on my phone.
> Yes I remember when Ozzie Osborne was just the lead singer for Black Sabbath and I listened to REO at a free concert in a field outside of Ball State. Was a big fan of Moody Blues.
> I kind of hate to admit it but now I listen mostly to Classical. I'm partial to Beethoven, Bach and Hayden. Sorry.
> On Sirius I like the North Americana station. Something different.
> I guess I just switch around...
> :-)


Hey nothing wrong with changing, as it happens with our taste buds as we get older....Just like Black Sabbath was king when I was in my early teens and not so much now.

Like I loved hot and spicy in my 20's to 40's but not in my 50's but am embracing it in my 60's.....

John


----------



## tx smoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Just like Black Sabbath was king when I was in my early teens and not so much now.



Wow...another reminder. Let's not forget about Thin Lizzy!! 

If the boys wanna fight you better let 'em,
Robert


----------



## shoebe

How about Some Pink Floyd or ELO?


----------



## smokeymose

tx smoker said:


> Wow...another reminder. Let's not forget about Thin Lizzy!!
> 
> If the boys wanna fight you better let 'em,
> Robert


I used to have that in Vinyl!


----------



## JckDanls 07

ok..  So Neil Young has opened his archives for free during these hard times...  ANYTHING he ever did is there to listen to..  whether it was published or not...       listen here >>  https://neilyoungarchives.com/

Jimmy Buffet has a a virtual tour (live concerts from the past) every Sat and Wed. night at 8... can be watched here >>  https://www.margaritaville.tv/live

REO Speedwagon was my very first concert...   with Rainbow opening for them in Rochester NY.  I wanna say in 1977/78


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Fleetwood Mac, Credence Clear Water Rival


----------



## Blues1

Blues, Southern rock, Rock, like most music....most :)
Allman Bros
ZZ Top
Eric Clapton
Buddy Guy
Johnny Winter
Outlaws
Jimi, SRV, Kenny Wayne Shepard, Joe Bonamassa
Eagles
Cash, Merl, Hank


----------



## tx smoker

JckDanls 07 said:


> So Neil Young has opened his archives for free during these hard times.



Oh the number of doobies that went along with Neil Young. I preferred his music when he was with Crazyhorse much more than with Crosby, Stills, and Nash.

Speaking of doobies....I don't know that anybody has mentioned the Doobie Brothers.

Oh black water keep on rollin'...
Robert


----------



## MJB05615

I'm kind of the reverse of most.  Grew up late 60's into the 70's.  My all time favorite is Frank Sinatra.  I was not very popular with my friends in our teens as they were all into Zeppellin and Pink Floyd.

Been into Sinatra since my early teens.  Don't know why, it just clicked with me and has ever since. Now also at the same time, mid 1970's I got into The Who.  My favorite group still.  Just saw them 2 times last year.  As I aged I got into Bob Dylan in my early 30's.  Also like The Beatles, Beach Boys, Dion, Neil Sedaka, Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young, Neil Young, Styx, Brian Wilson, Glen Campbell, Paul McCatney, The Guess Who, Foreigner.  Very diversified.  Have seen all live at least once, except The Beatles and Glen Campbell.


----------



## noboundaries

I have such an eclectic taste in music. The voice comes first, then the lyrics, and finally my mood. 

Voices that can move me to tears or stimulate creative thoughts with the right lyrics are Crystal Gayle, KD Lang, Pavarotti, Otis Redding, Leonard Cohen, Megan Washington, Christina Aguilera, Rebekah Del Rio, and Lady Gaga. 

My mental chewing gum is the Eagles, Credence, Depeche Mode, the Doors, Goldfrapp, and Katie Perry. 

I've seen Jimmy Buffet three times in concert, twice before he became big and there were only 150-300 people in the theater and club. First time it was just him and a guy on a guitar he called his Coral Reefer Band.  And a GREAT memory of how he imbibed the evil weed with the audience while holding the guitar in front of his face while saying "no, no, please, (voice pinches), no."


----------



## smokerjim

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I agree, but just like our tastes for food our tastes for music change as we age. I don't mind showing my age as I know there are a lot of folks here on the site that are in the general age group and thought this would be a great way to think about something else.
> 
> My wife already asked me what do I think are her favorite songs and groups are now....and I was pretty close.
> 
> Interesting interaction as she grew up in northern california and Me in southwest Ohio.
> 
> But in general Jim I am with you in that i has made me remember a lot of music that I had forgotten about.
> 
> John


yeah, reading all the post I can't believe a lot of the bands I forgotten about, going to have to dig out the 8 tracks.   Great thread John!!


----------



## gmc2003

Steppen Wolf, Grand Funk, Deep Purple, Guess Who, Styx, Marshall Tucker, Argent, Kinks, Van Halen, Triumph, Rush, Night Ranger, Mountain, Ozark Mtn. Daredevils, Journey, BTO, Super Tramp and of course ELP.  The list could go on and on and on. 

Never did do enough drugs to like Pink Floyd. 

Chris


----------



## JckDanls 07

noboundaries said:


> imbibed the evil weed




LOL..  I was just watching one of his concerts (on link posted earlier)..  A fan said "Jimmy For President" ..  he replied...  "I can't...  I inhaled...  AND LIKED IT"


----------



## Brokenhandle

Not great at remembering singers and all their songs but with all mentioned had to look a couple of them up
Bob segar...turn the page
John prine...dear abbey
Chris LeDoux...this cowboys hat
Eagles...seven bridges road, had a good friend that was awesome singing this song and hadn't talked to him for a long time so decided to call him. Plus wanted to thank him, he's an over the road truck driver and is out there everyday on the road. Was currently in New Mexico,  1180 miles from where he's headed.  Had to laugh though,  he's got a semi load of gummy bears, don't think there's been a run on them!

Ryan


----------



## RiversideSm0ker

It has to be Stevie Nicks for me. She is my rock goddess! I love her solo, with Fleetwood Mac, even Buckingham Nicks. In general I prefer classic rock but I will listen to most anything other than gangster rap. Some other favorites would be Zepplin, Journey, Melissa Etheridge, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Heart, Pat Benatar, Janis Joplin, and Linda Ronstadt. 

Now I need to crank up some music. Oh and then there are the 90’s. Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, The Cult, Hootie and the Blowfish. There are so many awesome groups. Thanks for the fun diversion.
G


----------



## fivetricks

Yeesh. There's so much.

Grunge
Acoustic
HUGE Floyd fan. David gilmour is by far my favorite artist of all time. I really don't even listen to the Roger Waters Floyd all that often.
A pretty wide selection of "oldies"
A good selection of international metal
New age metal
All of the classic metal
Some country
Some classic country
Dub step/EDM
Certain death metal
Funk
Some disco
80s hair
Grew up in the 80s so a good bit of 80s stuff like dire straits/etc
Classic rock
Very certain pop stuff
And small segments of satanic black metal. Not a Satanist or anything close to it, but theirs a killer energy to their live shows. I'm a concert junky!

I could verse about any of those..there are definitely some that I haven't listed. those things that we all grew up with that built the foundation of our musical taste that we don't necessarily listen to anymore though. Once I've gotten burned out on a band it may be years until I ever listen to them again. If at all.


----------



## couger78

_Growing up as a kid (Grade school)>_
• Big Beatles fan
• Creedence (CCR)
• Some Rolling Stones
• Elton John

_ All through high school, I had 100s of LPs with music from:_
• Led Zeppelin
• Pink Floyd
• Aerosmith
• Kansas
• ELO
• Van Halen
• Robin Trower
• Queen
• Eagles
• ZZTop

_Into College, broadened out:_
• Classical (particularly violin and piano concertos) - numerous artists
• Acoustic Blues, especially the old genre: 
   Mississippi Joh  Hurt, Lightnin' Hopkins,  Rev. Gary Davis and more modern artists such as Kelly Joe Phelps, Chris Smither, etc.
• New Wave (in the early 80s): Talking Heads, Police, 

_I still listen to 'Classic Rock' on the radio, but the majority of my music is Worship-based—modern worship from bands such as..._
• Hillsong United
• Elevation
• Mercy Me
• Third Day
• Need to Breathe


----------



## Steve H

Where the hell is Prince?


----------



## fivetricks

Very first post.


----------



## Steve H

fivetricks said:


> Very first post.



Well, second post. I put it there. I was hoping for a larger fan club. Starting with Robert!


----------



## sawhorseray

I'm pretty much a blues and CW fan. Stevie Ray, Clapton, BB King, Buddy Guy, Willie, Ray Price, Merle, Toby Keith, Hank Jr. Like Soul too; Frankie Beverley, Teddy Pendergrass, Temptations, Smoky Robinson, and a little Mahalia Jackson every once in a while. Got a few CD's with Pavarotti and Placido Domingo. Saw Hendrix at the Fillmore in 69, different day. Live show favorite has always been BB King, seen him two dozen times at least. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver

Sorry Guys, I was a Teenager in the 60s, and still only enjoy music that had words than meant something, and wasn't just a bunch of screaming & hollering, to hide the fact that they can't sing.
Give me just about any singer from the Sixties, too numerous to list!

Bear


----------



## Blues1

gmc2003 said:


> Steppen Wolf, Grand Funk, Deep Purple, Guess Who, Styx, Marshall Tucker, Argent, Kinks, Van Halen, Triumph, Rush, Night Ranger, Mountain, Ozark Mtn. Daredevils, Journey, BTO, Super Tramp and of course ELP.  The list could go on and on and on.
> 
> Never did do enough drugs to like Pink Floyd.
> 
> Chris


Ozark Mountain Daredevils....good one! Had forgotten them...


----------



## chopsaw

smokeymose said:


> now I listen mostly to Classical. I'm partial to Beethoven, Bach and Hayden. Sorry.


Good stuff . Keeps me calm when needed . 



shoebe said:


> How about Some Pink Floyd


Always . 



MJB05615 said:


> Frank Sinatra.


Yup . I listen to a lot of Sinatra . 



sawhorseray said:


> Live show favorite has always been BB King,


BB King is one of my favorites . I bet live was awesome .


----------



## Blues1

Brokenhandle said:


> Not great at remembering singers and all their songs but with all mentioned had to look a couple of them up
> Bob segar...turn the page
> John prine...dear abbey
> Chris LeDoux...this cowboys hat
> Eagles...seven bridges road, had a good friend that was awesome singing this song and hadn't talked to him for a long time so decided to call him. Plus wanted to thank him, he's an over the road truck driver and is out there everyday on the road. Was currently in New Mexico,  1180 miles from where he's headed.  Had to laugh though,  he's got a semi load of gummy bears, don't think there's been a run on them!
> 
> Ryan


Eagles...seven bridges road is a classic!!


----------



## ososmokeshack

No love for the country music in here? Hank I, II and III, Waylon, and most 80, 90’s country here. I’m a lot younger than most but big fan of 50’s and 60’s music as that’s what I grew up listening to with my dad.


----------



## Winterrider

Couple other favorites;
Doobie Brothers (as Robert mentioned) 
Boston
Voice - have to go with Celine Dion



 Steve H
 , never really got into Prince at the time but watched a tribute/special on him a bit ago. He was actually phenomenal.


----------



## Brokenhandle

My wife would say Elvis and she loved Prince. Think she has a cassette of him still, what do you think 

 Steve H
  we could send it to Robert  

 tx smoker
  so he can get acquainted with his songs.

Ryan


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Kevinbthgrouse said:


> Fleetwood Mac, Credence Clear Water Rival


Yes I have both of these groups 



Blues1 said:


> Blues, Southern rock, Rock, like most music....most :)
> Allman Bros
> ZZ Top
> Eric Clapton
> Buddy Guy
> Johnny Winter
> Outlaws
> Jimi, SRV, Kenny Wayne Shepard, Joe Bonamassa
> Eagles
> Cash, Merl, Hank


Blues - Eric Clapton - BB King - Joe Cocker
Southern Rock - Charlie Daniels Band, Allman Brothers, Black Oak Arkansas, James Gang, Marshall Tucker Band, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, and The Outlaws 



gmc2003 said:


> Steppen Wolf, Grand Funk, Deep Purple, Guess Who, Styx, Marshall Tucker, Argent, Kinks, Van Halen, Triumph, Rush, Night Ranger, Mountain, Ozark Mtn. Daredevils, Journey, BTO, Super Tramp and of course ELP.  The list could go on and on and on.
> 
> Never did do enough drugs to like Pink Floyd.
> 
> Chris


Chris, I remember all of those and have most of their music. 
Grand Funk was my first concert in the mid 70's   



RiversideSm0ker said:


> It has to be Stevie Nicks for me. She is my rock goddess! I love her solo, with Fleetwood Mac, even Buckingham Nicks. In general I prefer classic rock but I will listen to most anything other than gangster rap. Some other favorites would be Zepplin, Journey, Melissa Etheridge, Mary Chapin Carpenter, Heart, Pat Benatar, Janis Joplin, and Linda Ronstadt.
> 
> Now I need to crank up some music. Oh and then there are the 90’s. Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, The Cult, Hootie and the Blowfish. There are so many awesome groups. Thanks for the fun diversion.
> G


Have a few of your favs....What about Heart, Blondie, and Joan Jett



couger78 said:


> _Growing up as a kid (Grade school)>_
> • Big Beatles fan
> • Creedence (CCR)
> • Some Rolling Stones
> • Elton John
> 
> _ All through high school, I had 100s of LPs with music from:_
> • Led Zeppelin
> • Pink Floyd
> • Aerosmith
> • Kansas
> • ELO
> • Van Halen
> • Robin Trower Wow forgot about him!
> • Queen
> • Eagles
> • ZZTop
> 
> _Into College, broadened out:_
> • Classical (particularly violin and piano concertos) - numerous artists
> • Acoustic Blues, especially the old genre:
> Mississippi Joh  Hurt, Lightnin' Hopkins,  Rev. Gary Davis and more modern artists such as Kelly Joe Phelps, Chris Smither, etc.
> • New Wave (in the early 80s): Talking Heads, Police,
> 
> _I still listen to 'Classic Rock' on the radio, but the majority of my music is Worship-based—modern worship from bands such as..._
> • Hillsong United
> • Elevation
> • Mercy Me
> • Third Day
> • Need to Breathe


I have most of your favs from grade school through college - good choices.



sawhorseray said:


> I'm pretty much a blues and CW fan. Stevie Ray, Clapton, BB King, Buddy Guy, Willie, Ray Price, Merle, Toby Keith, Hank Jr. Like Soul too; Frankie Beverley, Teddy Pendergrass, Temptations, Smoky Robinson, and a little Mahalia Jackson every once in a while. Got a few CD's with Pavarotti and Placido Domingo. Saw Hendrix at the Fillmore in 69, different day. Live show favorite has always been BB King, seen him two dozen times at least. RAY


Looks alot like my list there Ray!

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Thanks everyone - this has given me a lot of ideas to add to my playlists on pandora!

And I will be tuning into Jimmy tonight @8 - thanks 

 JckDanls 07


John


----------



## tx smoker

Brokenhandle said:


> tx smoker
> 
> 
> tx smoker
> so he can get acquainted with his songs.



Appreciate the thought Ryan but I'll take a big ZERO on that one thank you. Being that this is a family friendly forum, I'll refrain from telling you what I really think about Prince   

Robert


----------



## Brokenhandle

Ooopppsss,  did I say that in my outside voice? Lol

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker

Brokenhandle said:


> Ooopppsss, did I say that in my outside voice? Lol



Yep...apparently so. You were quoting the voices in your head I'm sure. That happens to us at our age   All is forgiven...this time 

Robert


----------



## chopsaw

Winterrider said:


> never really got into Prince at the time but watched a tribute/special on him a bit ago. He was actually phenomenal.



Have to agree . A lot of artist that aren't what we think we like have some fantastic music , that never gets air play . So we never hear it . 

Pink is another one that can flat out sing . Her version of me and Bobby McGee is one of , if not the best cover of that song .


----------



## Steve H

Brokenhandle said:


> My wife would say Elvis and she loved Prince. Think she has a cassette of him still, what do you think
> 
> Steve H
> we could send it to Robert
> 
> tx smoker
> so he can get acquainted with his songs.
> 
> Ryan



Sounds like a sound plan to Ryan!


----------



## Kevinbthgrouse

Van Halen,Rush,John Denver,Cars


----------



## sawhorseray

Steve H said:


> Where the hell is Prince?




I believe what's left of him can be seen in a urn at Paisley Park, Minn. He's no longer doing live shows.


----------



## tx smoker

Steve H said:


> Sounds like a sound plan to Ryan



If you're going to be so cruel as to send me that stuff, just toss it in the box with your new grinder when you pack it back up and send it all at once   

Playing dirty now 
Robert


----------



## gmc2003

Uriah Heep, Rare Earth, Three Dog Night, Bread, Jimmy Hendrix, Santana, Alan Parsons Project, J. Geils,  Rick Derringer, Edgar Winter, Foghat, 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

tx smoker said:


> If you're going to be so cruel as to send me that stuff, just toss it in the box with your new grinder when you pack it back up and send it all at once
> 
> Playing dirty now
> Robert



Steve is probably hiding his love for the Partridge family or the Archies.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

gmc2003 said:


> Uriah Heep, Rare Earth, Three Dog Night, Bread, Jimmy Hendrix, Santana, Alan Parsons Project, J. Geils,  Rick Derringer, Edgar Winter, Foghat,
> 
> Chris


Wow Chris I remember all of those groups. But I only have J.Geils, Lots of Santana, and Foghat.

Used to listen to bread and three dog night on my first radio...AM.

Got some more to add to the playlist...... 

John


----------



## sawhorseray

chopsaw said:


> Have to agree . A lot of artist that aren't what we think we like have some fantastic music , that never gets air play . So we never hear it . Pink is another one that can flat out sing . Her version of* me and Bobby McGee* is one of , if not the best cover of that song .




Saw Joplin at the Fillmore too Rich, boy howdy could she belt it! Saw Led Zeppelin and Jethro Tull when they were low bill. Best show I ever saw was BB at the Showtime Theatre in Oakland. A black electricians apprentice took me on a weeknight after BB had been at the Fillmore that weekend. Not many white faces in the crowd, whole different show, the B played for almost three hours. Saw The Eagles just before Glen Frey passed away, best show I'd seen in 20 years. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray

gmc2003 said:


> Steve is probably hiding his love for the Partridge family or the Archies.




What about Donnie and Marie Osmond?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

sawhorseray said:


> What about Donnie and Marie Osmond?


Nope I have him pegged for the Carpenters....


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> If you're going to be so cruel as to send me that stuff, just toss it in the box with your new grinder when you pack it back up and send it all at once
> 
> Playing dirty now
> Robert



Ok, I'll behave. For a little while!


----------



## Steve H

gmc2003 said:


> Steve is probably hiding his love for the Partridge family or the Archies.



Well, lets not get carried away here, even I have some scruples....somewhere. ;)


----------



## Steve H

sawhorseray said:


> I believe what's left of him can be seen in a urn at Paisley Park, Minn. He's no longer doing live shows.



He did die young.


----------



## tx smoker

sawhorseray said:


> What about Donnie and Marie Osmond?





Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nope I have him pegged for the Carpenters....



If Steve is finally coming out of the closet with his musical preferences, y'all may as well know he's also big into Sonny and Cher. He told me that in private but when real therapy is needed, it pays to be forthright and honest across the board   

Reaching out to help a friend,
Robert


----------



## Steve H

tx smoker said:


> If Steve is finally coming out of the closet with his musical preferences, y'all may as well know he's also big into Sonny and Cher. He told me that in private but when real therapy is needed, it pays to be forthright and honest across the board
> 
> Reaching out to help a friend,
> Robert



Some of Cher's earlier stuff wasn't bad. And the Sonny and Cher show was good. But to Roberts point. Therapy wouldn't be a bad idea. I'm pretty sure Robert knows a couple! HA!


----------



## JckDanls 07

How about ....   New Riders Of The Purple Sage...   specifically "Panama Red"


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

JckDanls 07 said:


> How about ....   New Riders Of The Purple Sage...   specifically "Panama Red"



Classic!


----------



## sawhorseray

I remember Panama Red, that was back in the days of Acapulco Gold and Purple Flats! Of course prior to that time there was the Age of Innocence in America. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver

sawhorseray said:


> I remember Panama Red, that was back in the days of Acapulco Gold and Purple Flats! Of course prior to that time there was the Age of Innocence in America. RAY





Ricky sang a lot of songs quite good.
Shame he died so young.
Had a Great voice---Didn't need loud "Noise" to drown it out like most "modern" Songs (Noise).

Doesn't seem like Great voices are wanted any more.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries

Most of the "hit" songs today are written by two guys; one named Martin and a guy with a Swedish name. A lot of the lyrics repeat and they use a specific beat. So boring.

An interesting side note of Austrailan-based singer/songwriter Megan Washington is that she is a stutterer, except when she's singing!


----------



## sawhorseray

Bearcarver said:


> Ricky sang a lot of songs quite good. Shame he died so young. Had a Great voice---Didn't need loud "Noise" to drown it out like most "modern" Songs (Noise). Doesn't seem like Great voices are wanted any more. Bear




Yeah, no kidding John, I guess we're just too old to fully appreciate rap, I hate it. Guy like Sinatra, Dean Martin, Ray Price knew how to carry a note, Elvis too. Hell, I could rap, starting heavy construction at the age of 17 I learned how to swear fairly well. RAY


----------



## JckDanls 07

noboundaries said:


> Megan Washington is that she is a stutterer, except when she's singing!




reminds me of Mel Tillis ...


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> reminds me of Mel Tillis ...




That's it---I couldn't think of his name.  Thanks Keith !!
When somebody said "Sings & Stutters", I remembered Mel Tillis from one time I saw him on "The Fishing' Hole", but his name eluded me!!

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

I remember the fishing Hole, that went on for many years. 

Jerry McKinnis was actually co owner of Bassmater magazine, which I still subscribe to.









						McKinnis, fishing legend, passes away - Bassmaster
					

Jerry McKinnis, former B.A.S.S. co-owner, founder of JM Associates, and a legend in the fishing industry, passed away early Sunday morning.  He had been in the hospital for six weeks,...




					www.bassmaster.com
				




Great Man!

John


----------



## Blues1

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Yes I have both of these groups
> 
> 
> Blues - Eric Clapton - BB King - Joe Cocker
> Southern Rock - Charlie Daniels Band, Allman Brothers, Black Oak Arkansas, James Gang, Marshall Tucker Band, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, and The Outlaws
> 
> 
> Chris, I remember all of those and have most of their music.
> Grand Funk was my first concert in the mid 70's
> 
> 
> Have a few of your favs....What about Heart, Blondie, and Joan Jett
> 
> 
> I have most of your favs from grade school through college - good choices.
> 
> 
> Looks alot like my list there Ray!
> 
> John



Black Oak Arkansas....'nother good one!


----------



## Steve H

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I remember the fishing Hole, that went on for many years.
> 
> Jerry McKinnis was actually co owner of Bassmater magazine, which I still subscribe to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McKinnis, fishing legend, passes away - Bassmaster
> 
> 
> Jerry McKinnis, former B.A.S.S. co-owner, founder of JM Associates, and a legend in the fishing industry, passed away early Sunday morning.  He had been in the hospital for six weeks,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bassmaster.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Man!
> 
> John



What's a magazine? LOL.


----------



## JckDanls 07

tx smoker said:


> Oh the number of doobies that went along with Neil Young.


OK Robert...   fire it up...  and share...  "Don't bogart that joint my friend..  pass it over to me" (who sang it?)


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Steve H said:


> What's a magazine? LOL.


Reading material for the throne room.....


----------



## Steve H

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Reading material for the throne room.....



Oh. that! Now I understand!


----------



## Steve H

I haven't had a magazine subscription in years. Lord, I used to have popular mechanics, better homes and gardens, Fangora, about a ton of rc and wood working mags. And. Of course. Mad.


----------



## sawhorseray

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK Robert...   fire it up...  and share...  "Don't bogart that joint my friend..  pass it over to me" (who sang it?)





Fraternity of Man.


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I remember the fishing Hole, that went on for many years.
> 
> Jerry McKinnis was actually co owner of Bassmater magazine, which I still subscribe to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McKinnis, fishing legend, passes away - Bassmaster
> 
> 
> Jerry McKinnis, former B.A.S.S. co-owner, founder of JM Associates, and a legend in the fishing industry, passed away early Sunday morning.  He had been in the hospital for six weeks,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bassmaster.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Man!
> 
> John




I believe Jerry M. was actually a Pro Ball-player from St Louis, before he became a Fishing Program Star.   You get a line & I'll get a pole-----------

Bear


----------



## foamheart

Ya'll mind if I stick my head in the down and reference a few?  I see some do albums (showing my age here at least I didn't say 8-tracks), some reference groups and some reference songs.

Lets see what I can stir up. 


Beach Boys, all California dreaming the place every , every red blooded American boy wanted to be to find one of those hot beach babes! The Drifters, Sam Cooke, Jacky Wilson, Jan & Dean, Righteous bros, Buddy Holly, OMG I forgot ZZ!!!!
 Then was the soul era; Gaye, Temptations, Rascals, Smokey Robinson, Franklin, Procol Harem,  
Then the college years; Chicago Transit Authority, Jefferson Airplane, Byrds  and the Dirt Band, college was sweet. 
John Prine's first album in its entirety, all about our second place finish in the 1st annual SE Asia war games. Unbelievable music, perfect timing, required play time in all ll quonset hut barracks nightly.
Crosby Still Nash and Young, what ever happened to Nash? 
The Beatles and CCR, the only band to have gazillion top hits and never get a number 1, someone always topped 'em. Seal & Croft, Carlos Santana, Dwayne Alleman, Leo Kottke
Gary Moore the sweetest blues you ever heard, he topped Eric Clapton and Eric Johnson (the guitarist who was reputed to have such an ear as to tell the difference in the type batteries in his foot petal).
Then the redneck years with Skynyrd, Thorogood, MMMurphy, McEuen, Daniels, Clark, Travis, Willie, Hank Jr., Reba, etc....

I'll stop before entering into the realm of classical which I definitely enjoy also.


----------



## smokeymose

foamheart said:


> Ya'll mind if I stick my head in the down and reference a few?  I see some do albums (showing my age here at least I didn't say 8-tracks), some reference groups and some reference songs.
> 
> Lets see what I can stir up.
> 
> 
> Beach Boys, all California dreaming the place every , every red blooded American boy wanted to be to find one of those hot beach babes! The Drifters, Sam Cooke, Jacky Wilson, Jan & Dean, Righteous bros, Buddy Holly, OMG I forgot ZZ!!!!
> Then was the soul era; Gaye, Temptations, Rascals, Smokey Robinson, Franklin, Procol Harem,
> Then the college years; Chicago Transit Authority, Jefferson Airplane, Byrds  and the Dirt Band, college was sweet.
> John Prine's first album in its entirety, all about our second place finish in the 1st annual SE Asia war games. Unbelievable music, perfect timing, required play time in all ll quonset hut barracks nightly.
> Crosby Still Nash and Young, what ever happened to Nash?
> The Beatles and CCR, the only band to have gazillion top hits and never get a number 1, someone always topped 'em. Seal & Croft, Carlos Santana, Dwayne Alleman, Leo Kottke
> Gary Moore the sweetest blues you ever heard, he topped Eric Clapton and Eric Johnson (the guitarist who was reputed to have such an ear as to tell the difference in the type batteries in his foot petal).
> Then the redneck years with Skynyrd, Thorogood, MMMurphy, McEuen, Daniels, Clark, Travis, Willie, Hank Jr., Reba, etc....
> 
> I'll stop before entering into the realm of classical which I definitely enjoy also.


I think you hit the nail on the head, Foam, whether you realized it or not. There were too many good groups from that era to count. There is still some good music coming out today but you have to look for it...
Yes, I had a shoebox full of 8 tracks (I think I wore out Huey Lewis and the News) in the back seat :-)


----------



## xray

I'm going to check out the Jimmy Buffett concert @8pm. My first Buffett concert in 2000 or 2001? Our bus burned down on the way to Camden NJ. We stopped at the Allentown service plaza to meet with another bus tour group. The driver forgot to release the back brakes and the tires caught on fire, charring the hole bus.

Bus was destroyed but the beer was cold...needless to say we arrived a bit late. I'll see if I can dig up some pictures. 

Also been listening to a lot of Son Volt lately.


----------



## noboundaries

Leon Redbone. What an interesting character. Saw him in a small theater on Nashville campus late 70s. Overhead lighting, Panama hat. Never saw his face for the entire concert.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

foamheart said:


> Ya'll mind if I stick my head in the down and reference a few?  I see some do albums (showing my age here at least I didn't say 8-tracks), some reference groups and some reference songs.
> 
> Lets see what I can stir up.
> 
> 
> Beach Boys, all California dreaming the place every , every red blooded American boy wanted to be to find one of those hot beach babes! The Drifters, Sam Cooke, Jacky Wilson, Jan & Dean, Righteous bros, Buddy Holly, OMG I forgot ZZ!!!!
> Then was the soul era; Gaye, Temptations, Rascals, Smokey Robinson, Franklin, Procol Harem,
> Then the college years; Chicago Transit Authority, Jefferson Airplane, Byrds  and the Dirt Band, college was sweet.
> John Prine's first album in its entirety, all about our second place finish in the 1st annual SE Asia war games. Unbelievable music, perfect timing, required play time in all ll quonset hut barracks nightly.
> Crosby Still Nash and Young, what ever happened to Nash?
> The Beatles and CCR, the only band to have gazillion top hits and never get a number 1, someone always topped 'em. Seal & Croft, Carlos Santana, Dwayne Alleman, Leo Kottke
> Gary Moore the sweetest blues you ever heard, he topped Eric Clapton and Eric Johnson (the guitarist who was reputed to have such an ear as to tell the difference in the type batteries in his foot petal).
> Then the redneck years with Skynyrd, Thorogood, MMMurphy, McEuen, Daniels, Clark, Travis, Willie, Hank Jr., Reba, etc....
> 
> I'll stop before entering into the realm of classical which I definitely enjoy also.


Foamie looks like I caught the end of your era, but I love all of those Artists/Bands you mentioned.

Some of the early stuff you mentioned I listened to on AM radio, but the later stuff I actually had on tape/vinyl.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

xray said:


> I'm going to check out the Jimmy Buffett concert @8pm. My first Buffett concert in 2000 or 2001? Our bus burned down on the way to Camden NJ. We stopped at the Allentown service plaza to meet with another bus tour group. The driver forgot to release the back brakes and the tires caught on fire, charring the hole bus.
> 
> Bus was destroyed but the beer was cold...needless to say we arrived a bit late. I'll see if I can dig up some pictures.
> 
> Also been listening to a lot of Son Volt lately.



I want to try to get into that tonight for sure, but I have a cook that needs to get done around the same time so we will see.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

noboundaries said:


> Leon Redbone. What an interesting character. Saw him in a small theater on Nashville campus late 70s. Overhead lighting, Panama hat. Never saw his face for the entire concert.


I remember him as well on radio but do not have any in my music collection....need to change that.

Again WOW folks, this has been really fun. When I started it I was not sure if it would flop or not.

John


----------



## xray

Here Robert, here's a small dose of Prince...maybe you'll check out his guitar work next to Tom Petty. He's an amazing guitarist if you can look past his flamboyance.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

OK - on the Jimmy live deal on you tube - see ya'all later.

John


----------



## foamheart

noboundaries said:


> Leon Redbone. What an interesting character. Saw him in a small theater on Nashville campus late 70s. Overhead lighting, Panama hat. Never saw his face for the entire concert.



Shine on, shine on harvest moon up in the sky ................. I saw redbone, Kottke, and Tom Waits in New Orleans at maple leaf. LOL... They told me I did anyway.


----------



## foamheart

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Foamie looks like I caught the end of your era, but I love all of those Artists/Bands you mentioned.
> 
> Some of the early stuff you mentioned I listened to on AM radio, but the later stuff I actually had on tape/vinyl.
> 
> John



High School, before FM radio.  used to sit at the Dairy Queen on Friday/Saturday nights with Betty Lou Thema Liz, listening to the radio and sipping a cherry coke.... LOL... More like at the camp drinking beer around a bonfire telling lies about what many men we were. Hoping some girls would show up.. LOL  Back then at 10PM The stations lost their FCC regulations and could crank the power up.  Places like WLS Chicago, WWL New Orleans, WSM nashville  and KAAY Little Rock Arks. They had Clyde Clifford doing Beaker St till midnite (knights of the crimson king, etc), and then Beaker Theater after that.  They did stuff like war of the worlds, and the Mercury Theatre stuff....   There simply was no FM. I remember a buddies Dad's '58 Fairlane fully loaded, had a turntable mounted under the dash.  One LP at a time and no 45's.  Wow  that was long long ago on a planet far far away.


----------



## ososmokeshack




----------



## Smokin' in AZ

foamheart said:


> High School, before FM radio.  used to sit at the Dairy Queen on Friday/Saturday nights with Betty Lou Thema Liz, listening to the radio and sipping a cherry coke.... LOL... More like at the camp drinking beer around a bonfire telling lies about what many men we were. Hoping some girls would show up.. LOL  Back then at 10PM The stations lost their FCC regulations and could crank the power up.  Places like WLS Chicago, WWL New Orleans, WSM nashville  and KAAY Little Rock Arks. They had Clyde Clifford doing Beaker St till midnite (knights of the crimson king, etc), and then Beaker Theater after that.  They did stuff like war of the worlds, and the Mercury Theatre stuff....   There simply was no FM. I remember a buddies Dad's '58 Fairlane fully loaded, had a turntable mounted under the dash.  One LP at a time and no 45's.  Wow  that was long long ago on a planet far far away.


Foamie that's a cool story!

Thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

ososmokeshack said:


>



Yes he was great - another one lost too soon!

John


----------



## bdawg

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Oh yea I have plenty of southern rock, I have most of the ones you listed apart from PPL and Molly Hatchet, so I need to add them to my list of need to get.
> 
> Thanks!



And BLACKFOOT!


----------



## bdawg

Bearcarver said:


> That's it---I couldn't think of his name.  Thanks Keith !!
> When somebody said "Sings & Stutters", I remembered Mel Tillis from one time I saw him on "The Fishing' Hole", but his name eluded me!!
> 
> Bear



Jim Nabors (Gomer Pyle) fell into that bucket too.  My parents took me to see him live when I was a kid back around '70 or '71.  Hell of a voice, and he stuttered quite a bit.


----------



## Bearcarver

bdawg said:


> Jim Nabors (Gomer Pyle) fell into that bucket too.  My parents took me to see him live when I was a kid back around '70 or '71.  Hell of a voice, and he stuttered quite a bit.




Yup!!
Also Frank Fontaine---AKA---Crazy Guggenheim.
Jackie Gleason Show. Black & White TV Days.

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> Yup!!
> Also Frank Fontaine---AKA---Crazy Guggenheim.
> Jackie Gleason Show. Black & White TV Days.
> 
> Bear


Right, I forgot Crazy was an unbelievable singer.  LOL.  Thanks for the memory!


----------



## gary s

I like it all.  I listen to everything. Been listening to a lot of Southern Rock Lately.  Just way to many to list.

Gary


----------



## bdawg

One thing I've been seeing a lot of lately is all these channels on youtube where the younger folks are recording themselves reacting to listening to "our" music for the first time.  It's kind of fun to see the faces as the songs that we loved are reaching these younger people.  Brings me back to when I first heard them -- the excitement of peeling the wrapper off a new LP and putting it on the turntable and hearing  gems like Boston's first album or Pink Floyd's the Wall for the first time.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Bearcarver said:


> Yup!!
> Also Frank Fontaine---AKA---Crazy Guggenheim.
> Jackie Gleason Show. Black & White TV Days.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear, I remember Crazy too. 

Oh the memories...

John


----------



## Bearcarver

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Thanks Bear, I remember Crazy too.
> 
> Oh the memories...
> 
> John




"Hiya Joe!!  Hello Mr Donahue he-ya-ya-ya-ya-ya"

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

A lot of great mentions in here! Growing up in east TN southern rock is a staple so those bands are always some of my favorite.

Can anyone name a group from say mid 90’s up through current they like?

A few of my faves...

Red hot chili peppers
Pearl jam
Live
Soundgarden
Metallica 
Stone temple pilots


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Tom Petty!


----------



## bdawg

Wolfmother is the only one I can think of


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

True. I’m a big petty fan. Sad its all considered classic rock nowadays. Most of what I saw mentioned was considered classic figured I would toss out a little diversity see if anyone liked anything “newer” per se.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Red hot chili peppers
> Pearl jam
> Live
> Soundgarden
> Metallica
> Stone temple pilots


I have the peppers, heard of pearl jam and metallica but don't own any. the other two I have never heard of.

John


----------



## bdawg

About a year or so ago, I saw what is probably the best cover of a song that I've ever seen.
The heavy metal band Disturbed did a cover of Simon and Garfunkel's Sound of Silence. 
(it is NOT a heavy metal version of the song)
It is absolutely incredible and I highly recommend checking it out if you have never heard/seen it:


----------



## JckDanls 07

Actually Dawg...  that was pretty good ...


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Agree, it is a really awesome rendition....Simon and Garfunkel, another group that I remember well.

Thanks Dawg!


----------



## MJB05615

That was very good.  I'm a huge S + G fan.  Seen 2 of their reuninons in the 2000's.  This was an excellent rendition of one of their best songs.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tx smoker

Odd...unless I've overlooked a couple I don't know that I have seen Rush or Springsteen mentioned. I don't see any way they have NOT been mentioned so it's probably just a mental lapse on my part.

Another one this thread has brought back fond memories of that I've not thought about in years is April Wine. God I loved that group!! Roll a couple of numbers, fill a cooler with ice and beer, head off to the park with that blasting on the mega-stereo I had in my '69 VW Bug. Oh the life of a careless teenager...but it sure was fun   

At this snapshot in time, I really miss being irresponsible and reckless,
Robert


----------



## bdawg

tx smoker said:


> Odd...unless I've overlooked a couple I don't know that I have seen Rush or Springsteen mentioned. I don't see any way they have NOT been mentioned so it's probably just a mental lapse on my part.
> 
> Another one this thread has brought back fond memories of that I've not thought about in years is April Wine. God I loved that group!! Roll a couple of numbers, fill a cooler with ice and beer, head off to the park with that blasting on the mega-stereo I had in my '69 VW Bug. Oh the life of a careless teenager...but it sure was fun
> 
> At this snapshot in time, I really miss being irresponsible and reckless,
> Robert


Absolutely agree about Rush & Springsteen.  And April Wine, Aldo Nova, Nantucket & Billy Squier all had great albums that came out around the same time. Haven't thought of them in a long time.


----------



## JckDanls 07

There are SOOOOOOO  many more that haven't been named yet....  Jerry Jeff Walker... John Anderson ... The Band ... just to name a couple more... 

So here's a tribute to Waylon...  heavy metal style ... (opposite of your's Dawg)...


----------



## foamheart

Bearcarver said:


> Yup!!
> Also Frank Fontaine---AKA---Crazy Guggenheim.
> Jackie Gleason Show. Black & White TV Days.
> 
> Bear




"Hiyas Joe, hiyas Mr. Dunnaghy!"


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

A couple of my favorites in junior high - Jethro Tull, and Bad Company.

John


----------



## Bearcarver

Gotta admit, Even Potsi Webber had a better voice than most of these New "Singers" today. LOL

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Don't sell Potsie Webber short.  I think he had a few hits that charted.  LOL.


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615 said:


> Don't sell Potsie Webber short.  I think he had a few hits that charted.  LOL.




I wouldn't doubt that---I used to like to listen to him---?? "Anson Williams"??

Bear


----------



## MJB05615

Bearcarver said:


> I wouldn't doubt that---I used to like to listen to him---?? "Anson Williams"??
> 
> Bear


Correct.  Anson Williams.


----------



## tx smoker

Just got back from taking a beautiful wife and a spoiled fat dog to the park for a waddle and a swim. Thought of a few more that I don't know that I've seen listed yet.

-Supretramp
-Warren Zevon
-Steve Winwood
-Yusef "Cat" Stevens
-Kansas
-Nazareth
-Robert Palmer

I think those are it...for now.

I got a bad case of lovin' you!!
Robert


----------



## fivetricks

SmokinVOLfan said:


> A lot of great mentions in here! Growing up in east TN southern rock is a staple so those bands are always some of my favorite.
> 
> Can anyone name a group from say mid 90’s up through current they like?
> 
> A few of my faves...
> 
> Red hot chili peppers
> Pearl jam
> Live
> Soundgarden
> Metallica
> Stone temple pilots




Thank you. I was about to give up hope realizing that I apparently must be 30 or 40 years too young to belong to this forum...


----------



## gmc2003

bdawg said:


> About a year or so ago, I saw what is probably the best cover of a song that I've ever seen.



Cover, did someone mention best cover? 




or how about this one: 



Chris


----------



## bdawg

Here's some Rush:


----------



## gmc2003

I like Rush, but "Overture, The Temples of Syrinx" is by far their best work.

Chris


----------



## bdawg

gmc2003 said:


> Cover, did someone mention best cover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or how about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris



I LOVE Triumph!


----------



## tx smoker

Another one I don't believe I've seen mentioned is Carly Simon. Damn that woman has a voice!! She's kinda sexy too   

I'm really not so vain,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

P.S. I also love Triumph. Cannot believe I didn't think about them. Fantastic group.

Robert


----------



## unlgrad2002

tx smoker said:


> Steve...I love ya like a brother but you are pure evil!! That was totally out of line my friend
> 
> I really don't like Prince,
> Robert


I used to think Prince was a little weird - grew up on 70’s rock. Over the years I’ve grown to appreciate artists that seem odd at first. Prince is definitely one of them. The story behind this is actually pretty funny, basically he didn’t rehearse the solo and just told everyone “I’ve got something for you.” I knew he played bass (and basketball thanks to Dave Chappelle) but never knew he could handle aN electric guitar this well.


----------



## sawhorseray

I'm kind of surprised to see Joe Bonamassa hasn't received any props. We went to see him in Sacto shortly before we moved last year, that man can swing an axe and he's got a pretty fine voice. I'd like to see one of his acoustic shows, few and far between. RAY


----------



## Blues1

Oh yeah...I had Joe Bonnamassa on my list when I posted. His music is a little different, BUT he is ONE of the best, if not THE best, guitar player I've seen. I've had front row seats for several of his concerts.


----------



## Bearcarver

tx smoker said:


> Just got back from taking a beautiful wife and a spoiled fat dog to the park for a waddle and a swim. Thought of a few more that I don't know that I've seen listed yet.
> 
> -Supretramp
> -Warren Zevon
> -Steve Winwood
> -Yusef "Cat" Stevens
> -Kansas
> -Nazareth
> -Robert Palmer
> 
> I think those are it...for now.
> 
> I got a bad case of lovin' you!!
> Robert





LOL, Robert!!
You say you took "A beautiful wife" to the park.

That wording Sounds like it was either "Somebody else's wife", or you have more than one, and you only took one.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray

Blues1 said:


> Oh yeah...I had Joe Bonnamassa on my list when I posted. His music is a little different, BUT he is ONE of the best, if not THE best, guitar player I've seen. I've had front row seats for several of his concerts.




I completely agree, he may be the best guitarist around these days. We saw him 12 rows back from the stage, center aisle. We were going to get tickets for his show in Phoenix but Covid-19 came to town instead. On yeah, we'rve got $800 wrapped up into a couple of seats in Reno for the middle of July to see Toby Keith, if they don't cancel the show by then we'll just eat them and not go. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Yo 

 fivetricks
 and 

 xray
 do any of these ring a bell? Nothing wrong with classic rock at all...love it...but some of the "newer" stuff isn't bad either! A lot of this is considered classic rock now. 

Nirvana, Linkin Park, Tool, Breaking Benjamin, Evanescence, Oasis, Third Eye Blind, The Smashing Pumpkins, The Killers, Radiohead, REM.

Then you get into stuff like Dave Matthews Band, Blues Traveler, Barenaked Ladies, Sugar Ray, Hootie and the Blowfish, etc...

Other stuff like Sir mix a lot, Afroman, Vanilla Ice, and the Beastie Boys.

Forgive me if I overlooked it but for all the older stuff out there surprised no one mentioned Aerosmith, Queen, Bon Jovi, Meatloaf, Santana, or Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Forgive me if I overlooked it but for all the older stuff out there surprised no one mentioned Aerosmith, Queen, Bon Jovi, Meatloaf, Santana, or Fleetwood Mac.



I may very well be wrong but I believe I've seen all (or at least most) of them mentioned. Every one of those groups it toward the top of my list but I didn't make mention because I thought I'd already seen them...but I may very well be wrong. Let's face it too, there have been so many listed, nobody could ever remember all of them. This has been a fantastic thread for sure!!

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tx smoker said:


> I may very well be wrong but I believe I've seen all (or at least most) of them mentioned. Every one of those groups it toward the top of my list but I didn't make mention because I thought I'd already seen them...but I may very well be wrong. Let's face it too, there have been so many listed, nobody could ever remember all of them. This has been a fantastic thread for sure!!
> 
> Robert



Page 8 man I probably overlooked it


----------



## xray

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Yo
> 
> fivetricks
> and
> 
> xray
> do any of these ring a bell? Nothing wrong with classic rock at all...love it...but some of the "newer" stuff isn't bad either! A lot of this is considered classic rock now.
> 
> Nirvana, Linkin Park, Tool, Breaking Benjamin, Evanescence, Oasis, Third Eye Blind, The Smashing Pumpkins, The Killers, Radiohead, REM.
> 
> Then you get into stuff like Dave Matthews Band, Blues Traveler, Barenaked Ladies, Sugar Ray, Hootie and the Blowfish, etc...
> 
> Other stuff like Sir mix a lot, Afroman, Vanilla Ice, and the Beastie Boys.
> 
> Forgive me if I overlooked it but for all the older stuff out there surprised no one mentioned Aerosmith, Queen, Bon Jovi, Meatloaf, Santana, or Fleetwood Mac.



Yes to all!!

 I grew up with 80s/90s music but I like music from all decades and genres. My Ipod selection is pretty diverse and you could listen to it for probably 2 weeks straight without repeating a song.

I was never into breaking ben. They are from my area (Wilkes-Barre) and have seen them a few times before they got big. I think of them as Nickleback, never really got into them either since it all sounded paint-by-numbers rock at that time. My favorite music from that area is probably Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, Pearl Jam and Red Hot Chili Peppers.

Grew up listening to the beastie boys, that's a flash from the past. 

Any love for jam bands like Widespread panic and OAR?


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Page 8 man I probably overlooked it



That was kinda what I thought. In the beginning of this thread I'd go back and read through the replies before posting any bands to see if they had already been mentioned. It's a bit lengthy for that at this point  It's cool though because a couple you mentioned I forgot to write down as music that needed to be on my Pandora play list. Made the notes this time and hope to start building that new list today.

Robert


----------



## xray

In an earlier thread I mentioned, our bus burning down on the way to my first Jimmy Buffett concert...found the pictures. Makes for some memorable times, the rest is a bit hazy after the booze took hold.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Not a huge fan of this band but hell of a cover of Bohemian Rhapsody.


----------



## xray

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Not a huge fan of this band but hell of a cover of Bohemian Rhapsody.




Pretty good cover, Freddie would be proud. I was trying to think of some good songs that were covered. Ever hear the cover of "Zombie" by the Cranberries from Bad Wolves?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

xray said:


> Any love for jam bands like Widespread panic and OAR?



Damn man forgot all about these bands! Funny you should mention widespread...many many years ago I went to a widespread concert on 4/20. Haze of smoke   



xray said:


> In an earlier thread I mentioned, our bus burning down on the way to my first Jimmy Buffett concert...found the pictures. Makes for some memorable times, the rest is a bit hazy after the booze took hold.



Dude that's crazy! Makes for some good memories though. The Zac Brown Jimmy Buffet stuff is pretty good. I mean its hard to dislike Jimmy Buffet.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

xray said:


> Pretty good cover, Freddie would be proud. I was trying to think of some good songs that were covered. Ever hear the cover of "Zombie" by the Cranberries from Bad Wolves?




Love that cover its one of my favorites. Original song is easily in my top 20.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Ok, you got me - I am now hooked on Joe Bonamassa.

Creating a Pandora playlist right now.

I have heard his name over the years but never really listened to him. Now I know why everybody raves about him.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

xray said:


> Yes to all!!
> 
> I grew up with 80s/90s music but I like music from all decades and genres. My Ipod selection is pretty diverse and you could listen to it for probably 2 weeks straight without repeating a song.
> 
> I was never into breaking ben. They are from my area (Wilkes-Barre) and have seen them a few times before they got big. I think of them as Nickleback, never really got into them either since it all sounded paint-by-numbers rock at that time. My favorite music from that area is probably Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, Pearl Jam and Red Hot Chili Peppers.
> 
> Grew up listening to the beastie boys, that's a flash from the past.
> 
> Any love for jam bands like Widespread panic and OAR?


Joe, I was a huge Nickelback fan, still am but don't play it as much lately, I have all their albums...



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Damn man forgot all about these bands! Funny you should mention widespread...many many years ago I went to a widespread concert on 4/20. Haze of smoke
> 
> Dude that's crazy! Makes for some good memories though. The Zac Brown Jimmy Buffet stuff is pretty good. I mean its hard to dislike Jimmy Buffet.


John, don't forget Kenny Chesney when you mention Zac and Jimmy....

John


----------



## Blues1

sawhorseray said:


> I completely agree, he may be the best guitarist around these days. We saw him 12 rows back from the stage, center aisle. We were going to get tickets for his show in Phoenix but Covid-19 came to town instead. On yeah, we'rve got $800 wrapped up into a couple of seats in Reno for the middle of July to see Toby Keith, if they don't cancel the show by then we'll just eat them and not go. RAY



Actually took my wife to see him on our honeymoon. like his style or not...have to appreciate his talent!
Sweet! Would love to see Toby!


----------



## xray

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Ok, you got me - I am now hooked on Joe Bonamassa.
> 
> Creating a Pandora playlist right now.
> 
> I have heard his name over the years but never really listened to him. Now I know why everybody raves about him.
> 
> John



One of the reasons this is a good thread is it gives you ideas on what to download. I don’t add much music these days, but you wind up going down a rabbit hole of new music when you check other people’s suggestions.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Good cover of Bad Company. Cant get the actual video to load for some reason but at least you can listen.


----------



## tx smoker

Bearcarver said:


> LOL, Robert!!
> You say you took "A beautiful wife" to the park.
> 
> That wording Sounds like it was either "Somebody else's wife", or you have more than one, and you only took one.



Wow Bear. My most sincere apologies sir. I guess I neglected to mention that I'm schizophrenic. That was the other me taking Robert's wife and her fat dog to the park   Neither one of me has a dog so it must have been Tracy's dog that slobbered all over the dashboard of Robert's truck. Since we only have one truck, we share it when we take Tracy out.

Not really, just a poor choice of words I guess 
Robert


----------



## smokerjim

bdawg said:


> About a year or so ago, I saw what is probably the best cover of a song that I've ever seen.
> The heavy metal band Disturbed did a cover of Simon and Garfunkel's Sound of Silence.
> (it is NOT a heavy metal version of the song)
> It is absolutely incredible and I highly recommend checking it out if you have never heard/seen it:



Never heard it before, great! Maybe better then Simon and gar.


----------



## gmc2003

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Other stuff like Sir mix a lot, Afroman, *Vanilla* *Ice*, and the Beastie Boys.



WTH Vanilla Ice!!! Really John, are you a teenage girl? Your so close to being placed on the ignored list.

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

gmc2003 said:


> WTH Vanilla Ice!!! Really John, are you a teenage girl? Your so close to being placed on the ignored list.
> 
> Chris



I never said I like Vanilla Ice  . Complete douche actually. Was just throwing some stuff out from different genres.


----------



## gmc2003

Here's another couple of covers:



...and



Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

gmc2003 said:


> I like Rush, but "Overture, The Temples of Syrinx" is by far their best work.
> 
> Chris


Chris I have Rush's Greatest hits, and I agree the 2 best albums Are Overture and Temples


----------



## gmc2003

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I never said I like Vanilla Ice  . Complete douche actually. Was just throwing some stuff out from different genres.



Thank God, I didn't want to have to come down to Tennessee and revoke your PBR members club card. 

Chris


----------



## tx smoker

gmc2003 said:


> Here's another couple of covers:



Smokin' in the boys room....have not heard that for years. I was pretty big into Brownsville Station for a while and that's the song that got me started listening to them. Oh the memories of doing just as the song says   

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Steve H said:


> Great idea! I'll start with a tribute to Robert.




Steve I think you forgot to put Robert's other favorite on here.


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Steve I think you forgot to put Robert's other favorite on here.



Y'all think you have me figured out but you only know the half of it   Go check out some stuff by Oscar Brand and a few that David Allan Coe wrote when he was in prison  You may not be ready for that but please keep the tributes coming. I'm honored....

Really not but having fun,
Robert


----------



## gmc2003

Is this more your style Robert? 



Chris


----------



## tx smoker

gmc2003 said:


> Is this more your style Robert?



Getting closer!! Let's not forget about Melanie and Three Dog Night doing Jeremiah Was A Bullfrog

I'd like to teach the world to sing,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

What about the Traveling Wilbury's? Don't remember seeing that mentioned - a real supergroup!!



John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Oh yea listened to 3 dog nite on my little round blue AM radio I got for christmas.

John


----------



## gmc2003

Smokin' in AZ


That's a good one, also Damn Yankees

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

gmc2003 said:


> Is this more your style Robert?
> 
> 
> 
> Chris



I remember seeing him on I think it was Laugh-In with Rowan and Martin.


----------



## tx smoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> I remember seeing him on I think it was Laugh-In with Rowan and Martin.



YES!! I remember seeing that also. The sad part is that my mom was singing along with him. Makes me wonder if having a propensity for Tiny Tim might be hereditary  

Hope not....
Robert


----------



## gmc2003

Yup, that's where I saw him. My parents watched that show and All in the Family religiously 

Chris


----------



## tx smoker

gmc2003 said:


> My parents watched that show and All in the Family religiously



Archie Bunker...my hero!! Edith left a bit to be desired though. Since I get blamed for loving all the weird bands, I guess TN can be Meathead for this one   

Robert


----------



## noboundaries

Just catching up today. That brunette in the burning Buffett bus pic looks like Sandra Bullock walking away thinking _I don't remember THIS in the script!_


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Perhaps a little country throw in?


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Dammit Chris, I just caught myself singin' tiptoe through the damn tulips while I was walking around the house.


----------



## tx smoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Dammit Chris, I just caught myself singin' tiptoe through the damn tulips while I was walking around the house.



Whew...I feel better. Glad to know I wasn't the only one    Chris has apparently started something totally evil here. At least two (probably more) middle aged men dancing through the house singing Tiny Tim songs. Sorry, but that's just plain wrong.

Now where's my ukulele?
Robert


----------



## JckDanls 07

I know Steve Millers been mentioned ...  but what about Joe Satriani..  now that guy can rip too ... 



and another...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Here's the link to that whole concert if anybody's interested...  has George Thorogood  in it too ... 




Damn..  it was suppose to just be the link...  not the actual video ...
Guess it's not gonna let me just put the link only in...


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

I have to admit 


JckDanls 07 said:


> I know Steve Millers been mentioned ...  but what about Joe Satriani..  now that guy can rip too ...
> 
> 
> 
> and another...



I have heard the name before, in the same sentence as Joe Bonamassa. And yes I also have SMB greatest hits.

John


----------



## gmc2003

Who remembers this one: 



Chirs


----------



## tx smoker

I DO!! I DO!! Does this mean I win the Kewpie doll?

I answered first...
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

It's all yours brother!

John


----------



## gmc2003

tx smoker said:


> I DO!! I DO!! Does this mean I win the Kewpie doll?
> 
> I answered first...
> Robert



Not quite yet, but your one step closer

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Based off an actual event: 



Chris


----------



## tx smoker

Interesting that nobody has mentioned The Butthole Surfers. Yes, they were a real band. Couldn't tell you a thing they did, I just remember seeing their albums at the music store when I was looking for the latest Tiny Tim album.

Robert


----------



## JckDanls 07

If you really want to spend HOURS searching and listening to something different....  This guy turned a RV into a rolling music studio.... parks it at different venues and records groups while they are waiting to go play... I've found A LOT of things I like...  The quality of the sound is top notch as well... Some of you might have found it already... 









						Jam in the Van | The Headiest Source for Music on the Internet
					

The solar powered mobile recording studio and Youtube Channel that’s changing the way the world discovers new music.




					jaminthevan.com


----------



## MJB05615

gmc2003 said:


> Based off an actual event:
> 
> 
> 
> Chris



This was a great song!  I remember when it first came out.


----------



## tx smoker

gmc2003 said:


> Not quite yet, but your one step closer



Bummer. Now I gotta go get gas for the mowers and get dinner going. I'm likely to miss the next $64,000 question and somebody else wins my doll. That's just not fair Chris   

Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

JckDanls 07 said:


> If you really want to spend HOURS searching and listening to something different....  This guy turned a RV into a rolling music studio.... parks it at different venues and records groups while they are waiting to go play... I've found A LOT of things I like...  The quality of the sound is top notch as well... Some of you might have found it already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jam in the Van | The Headiest Source for Music on the Internet
> 
> 
> The solar powered mobile recording studio and Youtube Channel that’s changing the way the world discovers new music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaminthevan.com


Now that is really interesting....

john


----------



## gmc2003

JckDanls 07 said:


> If you really want to spend HOURS searching and listening to something different....  This guy turned a RV into a rolling music studio.... parks it at different venues and records groups while they are waiting to go play... I've found A LOT of things I like...  The quality of the sound is top notch as well... Some of you might have found it already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jam in the Van | The Headiest Source for Music on the Internet
> 
> 
> The solar powered mobile recording studio and Youtube Channel that’s changing the way the world discovers new music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaminthevan.com



Thanks, I'll have to check that link out.

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray

tx smoker said:


> At least two (probably more) middle aged men dancing through the house singing Tiny Tim songs. Sorry, but that's just plain wrong. Now where's my ukulele? Robert




You want to be fully dressed when doing that. If you're just wearing underwear it might mean a forfeiture of man card. Geez, I'm trying to make bacon jam here! RAY


----------



## gmc2003

Smokin' in AZ said:


> What about the Traveling Wilbury's? Don't remember seeing that mentioned - a real supergroup!!
> 
> 
> 
> John




Bad Company was also considered a super group. Members came from Free, Mott the Hopple and King Crimson.

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Chris, you got me thinking so I googled "supergroups" and found a wiki page on them.

Here are a few more that I like but didn't realize they were a supergroup:
Humble Pie
Grand Funk Railroad
Journey
Little River Band
Mike + the Mechanics
The Firm

And here are a couple I should have known but never heard them referred to as Supergroups
Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young
Cream

really interesting......


----------



## JckDanls 07

This is one of the Groups I found while searching Jam In The Van that I have grown fond of ... Have added a bunch of their stuff to my playlist... 

The Devil Makes Three


----------



## tx smoker

On a more serious note, I don't think I've seen anybody mention Steely Dan. They are from Annandale VA. I was born in Alexandria VA right over the line from Annandale. Grew up just a few miles south and worked in Fairfax, which is super close to their hometown. Back in the day I used to frequent a bar called The Library. Was a real nice place (still can't believe they let me in) and was in the basement of the Farifax County library. Steely Dan on occasion would just walk in on a Friday or Saturday night, set up, and put on a free concert. I saw them several times in there and it was always a kick a$$ time!! 

Back in the day....
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

sawhorseray said:


> If you're just wearing underwear it might mean a forfeiture of man card.



Sorry Ray but I gotta call BS on this one my friend. Tom Cruise got away with it in Risky Business. If he can do it then so can I!!



sawhorseray said:


> Geez, I'm trying to make bacon jam here!



Good luck with that. I've pretty much given up on everything except beer.

Robert


----------



## MJB05615

tx smoker said:


> On a more serious note, I don't think I've seen anybody mention Steely Dan. They are from Annandale VA. I was born in Alexandria VA right over the line from Annandale. Grew up just a few miles south and worked in Fairfax, which is super close to their hometown. Back in the day I used to frequent a bar called The Library. Was a real nice place (still can't believe they let me in) and was in the basement of the Farifax County library. Steely Dan on occasion would just walk in on a Friday or Saturday night, set up, and put on a free concert. I saw them several times in there and it was always a kick a$$ time!!
> 
> Back in the day....
> Robert


I forgot them too!  I've seen them 3 times in the 2000's, and they were great every time.  Truly unique.
No Static At All!


----------



## gmc2003

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Chris, you got me thinking so I googled "supergroups" and found a wiki page on them.
> 
> Here are a few more that I like but didn't realize they were a supergroup:
> Humble Pie
> Grand Funk Railroad
> Journey
> Little River Band
> Mike + the Mechanics
> The Firm
> 
> And here are a couple I should have known but never heard them referred to as Supergroups
> Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young
> Cream
> 
> really interesting......



Journey and LRB changed lead singers so I guess we can add Van Halen to that group. I didn't realize GFR was also. I haven't listened to any Humble Pie songs in many years, Thanks for jarring my memory. The firm with Rodgers and Page excellent. Mike and the Mechanics I've heard of but don't recall anything they did. Who could forget Cream!!!

Chris


----------



## tx smoker

Also let's not forget Peter, Paul, and Mary doing one of my favorites: Puff The Magic Dragon.

The Mamas and the Papas? Joan Baez? Have not seen her name come up. Janis Joplin? Bobbi Gentry? Gene Autrey?

Gotta go make dinner...for the second time
Robert


----------



## gmc2003

tx smoker said:


> Sorry Ray but I gotta call BS on this one my friend. Tom Cruise got away with it in Risky Business. If he can do it then so can I!!
> 
> Robert



Sorry Robert, your DQ'd. There's is a big difference between Bob Seegers "Old time Rock-n-Roll" and Tiny Tims "Tiptoe thru the Toulips". 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray

tx smoker said:


> Also let's not forget Peter, Paul, and Mary doing one of my favorites: Puff The Magic Dragon. The Mamas and the Papas? Joan Baez? Have not seen her name come up. Janis Joplin? Bobbi Gentry? Gene Autrey? Gotta go make dinner...for the second time Robert




I saw Joplin at the Fillmore West! Gene Autrey? I love it Robert! What about the other singing cowboy, Roy Rogers! At Christmas time of course we'll be needing Bing and the Andrews Sisters.


----------



## jcam222

Alright I’m in. Late 70s high school ELO, Foreigner, Little River Band, Boston  , REO and Steve Miller Band.  In the 80s it was all about hair metal and a little southern rock. Ozzie, Poison , Ratt , Cinderella , ZZ Top , 38 Special , Molly Hatchet to name a few.  90’ s, honestly mid 80s into late 90,s I partied way to much can’t name a lot lol. Did transition to some pop somewhere in there. 2000s back to my childhood roots, Country music. Loved Alabama, Clint Black, Joe Diffie , Garth Brooks.  These days I like a mix depending on mood. I can listen to some country and country pop followed by some Ed Sheehan , One Republic and Greenday. Every now and then I’ll do a blast from the past and listen to Hair Nation or Ozzie’s Bomeyard on Sirius. At the end of the day my favs these days are pop and country sing along stuff which I’ve been known to do a lot lol.


----------



## sawhorseray

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry Robert, your DQ'd. There's is a big difference between Bob Seegers "Old time Rock-n-Roll" and Tiny Tims "Tiptoe thru the Toulips". Chris




Yes Chris, there's quite a difference. RAY


----------



## tx smoker

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry Robert, your DQ'd. There's is a big difference between Bob Seegers "Old time Rock-n-Roll" and Tiny Tims "Tiptoe thru the Toulips".



No fair!! I wasn't talking about the song. I was talking about dancing around in your underwear. Cruise set a legal precedent that would stand up in court. 

Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

tx smoker said:


> On a more serious note, I don't think I've seen anybody mention Steely Dan. They are from Annandale VA. I was born in Alexandria VA right over the line from Annandale. Grew up just a few miles south and worked in Fairfax, which is super close to their hometown. Back in the day I used to frequent a bar called The Library. Was a real nice place (still can't believe they let me in) and was in the basement of the Farifax County library. Steely Dan on occasion would just walk in on a Friday or Saturday night, set up, and put on a free concert. I saw them several times in there and it was always a kick a$$ time!!
> 
> Back in the day....
> Robert


Oh yes I remember and have their greatest hits too!

Seeing a pattern here?

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

jcam222 said:


> Alright I’m in. Late 70s high school ELO, Foreigner, Little River Band, Boston  , REO and Steve Miller Band.  In the 80s it was all about hair metal and a little southern rock. Ozzie, Poison , Ratt , Cinderella , ZZ Top , 38 Special , Molly Hatchet to name a few.  90’ s, honestly mid 80s into late 90,s I partied way to much can’t name a lot lol. Did transition to some pop somewhere in there. 2000s back to my childhood roots, Country music. Loved Alabama, Clint Black, Joe Diffie , Garth Brooks.  These days I like a mix depending on mood. I can listen to some country and country pop followed by some Ed Sheehan , One Republic and Greenday. Every now and then I’ll do a blast from the past and listen to Hair Nation or Ozzie’s Bomeyard on Sirius. At the end of the day my favs these days are pop and country sing along stuff which I’ve been known to do a lot lol.


Welcome to the party Jeff....I have to admit I find myself listening to country more than rock the last few years, but very seldom do I sing along....can't stand my own voice.

All good choices above I listened or had most of those groups on tape/vinyl/cd at one time or another.

John


----------



## gmc2003

Ok let's change speeds. How about a little Mungo and then some Mouth. Just fun lighthearted songs.

First up Mungo:



Now Mouth and McNeal



Chirs


----------



## sawhorseray

Kudos, and a tip of the hat to you John! This thread has been a ton of fun and has done exactly what you intended. Thanx bud, great idea with a great result! RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

sawhorseray said:


> Kudos, and a tip of the hat to you John! This thread has been a ton of fun and has done exactly what you intended. Thanx bud, great idea with a great result! RAY


Thank you my friend!

I have to admit after I posted it I got a sinking feeling that it would not work out the way I had envisioned it, but I am absolutely blown away by the response of the SMF community in keeping it going as an informative and entertaining topic that we can all relate to and have some fun with.

John


----------



## JckDanls 07

Gotta say...  This thread has rekindled the flame to search through https://jaminthevan.com/  ....  And I'll be damned If I'm not finding a bunch of new artist (that I like) that have been added since my last time ...  What a great site it is...  and I really can't believe the sound quality...  but then again I guess it is a professional studio (on wheels) ...

Thanks for starting it John ...


----------



## Blues1

JckDanls 07 said:


> I know Steve Millers been mentioned ...  but what about Joe Satriani..  now that guy can rip too ...
> 
> 
> 
> and another...



Completely forgot about Satriani...good call!


----------



## sawhorseray

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Thank you my friend! I have to admit after I posted it I got a sinking feeling that it would not work out the way I had envisioned it, but I am absolutely blown away by the response of the SMF community in keeping it going as an informative and entertaining topic that we can all relate to and have some fun with. John




It's just a great thread John, another fantastic aspect, as long as it is, not one person has gotten crabby or disrespectful to others, just a little good-hearted ribbing. On another note there was a time when on Friday nights after work I could walk down after having dinner out from work and see Steve Miller Band playing at a club on the corner of Stockton and Broadway. On the way I had to pass all the places that were topless entertainment, the hay day of Carol Doda. RAY


----------



## xray

noboundaries said:


> Just catching up today. That brunette in the burning Buffett bus pic looks like Sandra Bullock walking away thinking _I don't remember THIS in the script!_



Oh from the movie Speed? Yeah she wouldn't get paid enough to drive a bus while burning down. 

Funny thing when it happened, the other bus going to the concert started driving along side us. The other passengers noticed the back wheels were on fire and were pointing at us getting our attention. We were in full party mode, drinking, having a good time and pointing back at them going "Heeeyyoo!" Didn't realize they were trying to tell us we were on fire. We found out pretty quickly once it started getting smoky. 

Once our driver pulled over, they guy running the trip jumped out and pulled the giant cooler out from underneath storage. He saved the beer that day, he was the hero we needed.


----------



## Brokenhandle

I want to say a big thank you to John for starting this, it's been alot of fun and enjoyable! I'm amazed at how many singers and bands I have remembered with all the posts. And of course some I haven't heard of. 

You done good!
Ryan


----------



## gmc2003

Sometimes it's handy having a sister whose five years older then you.

Doesn't John Sebastian look like John Lennons brother. 
The Lovin Spoonful



...and who could forget Four seasons with Frankie



Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

JckDanls 07 said:


> This is one of the Groups I found while searching Jam In The Van that I have grown fond of ... Have added a bunch of their stuff to my playlist...
> 
> The Devil Makes Three



And I found Julian Marley in the van also....nice.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

JckDanls 07 said:


> Gotta say...  This thread has rekindled the flame to search through https://jaminthevan.com/  ....  And I'll be damned If I'm not finding a bunch of new artist (that I like) that have been added since my last time ...  What a great site it is...  and I really can't believe the sound quality...  but then again I guess it is a professional studio (on wheels) ...
> 
> Thanks for starting it John ...





Brokenhandle said:


> I want to say a big thank you to John for starting this, it's been alot of fun and enjoyable! I'm amazed at how many singers and bands I have remembered with all the posts. And of course some I haven't heard of.
> 
> You done good!
> Ryan


Thank you guys!

Really Appreciate it

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

sawhorseray said:


> It's just a great thread John, another fantastic aspect, as long as it is, not one person has gotten crabby or disrespectful to others, just a little good-hearted ribbing. On another note there was a time when on Friday nights after work I could walk down after having dinner out from work and see Steve Miller Band playing at a club on the corner of Stockton and Broadway. On the way I had to pass all the places that were topless entertainment, the hay day of Carol Doda. RAY


That's funny Ray because as I was typing the reply I thought the same thing about everyone being  courteous and upbeat throughout this thread. 

So a big THANKS to all who have participated!   

John


----------



## Blues1

Remember Tommy James And The Shondells?



Watch a couple of his interviews. Very surprised where his inspiration came from for his most famous hits.


----------



## MJB05615

Blues1 said:


> Remember Tommy James And The Shondells?
> 
> 
> 
> Watch a couple of his interviews. Very surprised where his inspiration came from for his most famous hits.



This is my wife's favorite song.  We were lucky enough to see him live back in '96 at an oldies show here in Atlanta.  It was known as Hotlanta back then.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Here's an oldie that will give you a laugh. Cant believe no one has mentioned this guy!


----------



## Murray

Some of my favourite Canadian artists. Bruce Cockburn, Robbie Robertson (The Band), Bachman-Turner Overdrive,  Neil Young and of course no Canadian list would be complete without Rush.


----------



## tx smoker

Murray said:


> Some of my favourite Canadian artists. Bruce Cockburn, Robbie Robertson (The Band), Bachman-Turner Overdrive,  Neil Young and of course no Canadian list would be complete without Rush.



Let's not forget another Canadian: Bryan Adams. I saw him open for Rush on a Canadian Concert Tour many years ago at the Capital Center in DC. Loved a lot of his stuff.

A couple more than have come to mind that I don't believe I've seen here: Todd Rundgren. and one of the all-time classics....Deep Purple. Who could ever forget one of the most iconic songs in history, that being Smoke on the Water.

To mirror some other sentiments, I've got to agree with the quality of this thread. AZ, I mentioned in a PM what a great thread this was, long before it reached the proportions that it's reached. With all the crap everybody is dealing with we all needed an escape like this. It has been fun, positive, entertaining, and VERY informative. No question a very fond stroll down memory lane. This could not have come at a better time and I'm loving every minute of it. So much great feedback....well except for being accused of being a closet Prince fan   Honestly though, once that started I just decided to put my big girl panties on and deal with it...and have some fun too. No point arguing with a bunch of people poking fun in a fun way. Just roll with the punches.

Having a blast,
Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

This had me digging through my itunes library last night just looking.

Some other good stuff out of the 90's/00's...

Sublime, Blind Melon, 311, Stone Temple Pilots, Incubus, Candlebox, The Verve


----------



## gmc2003

I seem to recall Def Leppard also making a big splash in the late 70s and into the 80s.

Chris


----------



## bdawg

Ok, let's go for your favorite 1 hit wonders!

I'll add a few here:
Red Ryder: Lunatic Fringe


Aldo Nova: Fantasy:


Ram Jam: Black Betty


The Hollies: Long Cool Woman


----------



## tx smoker

gmc2003 said:


> I seem to recall Def Leppard also making a big splash in the late 70s and into the 80s.



Oh yes they did!! I believe it was early 80's when they hit their stride and started getting really well known.

Another one that got really popular at the same time as Def Lepperd was Warrant: Uncle Tom's Cabin (great song) and Cherry Pie were two of their more well known songs. 

This group must have been mentioned in here at some point but I'm not positive. That would be Poison. They too were very popular at the same time as these other two. One of my favorite songs by Poison was Something To Believe In. that was a true Viet Nam era power ballad that told it like it was. Enough to bring a tear to your eye and performed with so much emotion it was impossible not to get caught up in it.

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Cant believe all you 70's guys haven't mentioned this one. I know when you whipped out those left handed smokes that you didn't only listen to The Blue Oyster Cult and Kiss


----------



## bdawg

Blue Oyster Cult!!!!


----------



## gmc2003

tx smoker said:


> This group must have been mentioned in here at some point but I'm not positive. That would be Poison. They too were very popular at the same time as these other two. One of my favorite songs by Poison was Something To Believe In. that was a true Viet Nam era power ballad that told it like it was. Enough to bring a tear to your eye and performed with so much emotion it was impossible not to get caught up in it.



Ahh the hair band era, The eighties version of the seventies glam rock. David Bowie, Sweet, and Alice Copper. I remember both versions well.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

BOC was one of my favorites, I can't believe I didn't mention them earlier. "You right this time the big fella!!! The lizard king GODZILLA."

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

bdawg said:


> Ok, let's go for your favorite 1 hit wonders
> 
> Ram Jam: Black Betty




All excellent songs. Black Betty is a cover and Ram Jams lead singer didn't even sing this one. Bill Bartlett the lead guitarist sang their only hit. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

gmc2003 said:


> BOC was one of my favorites, I can't believe I didn't mention them earlier.



Either you and 

 tx smoker
 are slipping in your old age or you had too many lefties back in the day.   Ya'll forgot to mention a bunch of the old stuff.

Blondie, The Police, Cheap Trick, SuperTramp, The Talking Heads, Jethro Tull, The Scorpions, Iron Maiden, Quiet Riot, The Cure


----------



## bdawg

gmc2003 said:


> Ahh the hair band era, The eighties version of the seventies glam rock. David Bowie, Sweet, and Alice Copper. I remember both versions well.
> 
> Chris


Talking about Hair Bands & 1 hit wonders, remember Zebra?


----------



## gmc2003

Super Tramp = post #42, The rest guilty as charged.

...and yes to many pounders would explain memory loss. 




 bdawg
 I had to listen to "Tell me what you want" as I didn't recognize it. Was that released later in the 80s closer to the start of grunge? It still doesn't sound familiar, and I stopped listening to newer music in the later half of the 80s. Didn't care for the onslaught of grunge. Good tune though.

Chris


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Blondie, The Police, Cheap Trick, SuperTramp, The Talking Heads, Jethro Tull, The Scorpions, Iron Maiden, Quiet Riot, The Cure



All been mentioned. Who had too many lefties in their day...or dare I ask?   

Better memory than TN 
Robert


----------



## bdawg

gmc2003 said:


> Super Tramp = post #42, The rest guilty as charged.
> 
> ...and yes to many pounders would explain memory loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bdawg
> I had to listen to "Tell me what you want" as I didn't recognize it. Was that released later in the 80s closer to the start of grunge? It still doesn't sound familiar, and I stopped listening to newer music in the later half of the 80s. Didn't care for the onslaught of grunge. Good tune though.
> 
> Chris



Zebra's 1st album came out in 83.  That whole album was actually pretty decent.  I saw it as part of a 3pack CD for less than 10 bucks not too long ago and bought it.  Glad I did, as it brought back some memories.


----------



## Blues1

MJB05615 said:


> This is my wife's favorite song.  We were lucky enough to see him live back in '96 at an oldies show here in Atlanta.  It was known as Hotlanta back then.


Sweet!


----------



## ososmokeshack




----------



## xray

ososmokeshack said:


>




Yes to King George! I want that played at my funeral.


----------



## xray

If anyone is looking for something new-ish or go down a rabbit hole, ever hear of these two bands?

The War on Drugs (Dylan and Springsteen influences)



The Record Company, good tune catchy bass


----------



## ososmokeshack

xray said:


> Yes to King George! I want that played at my funeral.



Saw him last year in concert. Was worth every penny it cost. Can't wait to see him again.


----------



## greatfx1959

Doobie Brothers
Fleetwood Mac
Lynerd Skynerd
Eagles
and so many many more, can listen to  and enjoy most genres but rap.


----------



## xray

ososmokeshack said:


> Saw him last year in concert. Was worth every penny it cost. Can't wait to see him again.



That’s a bucket list item for me. I think he mostly plays in Vegas now right?


----------



## bdawg

A good friend and co-worker's son (Clayton Knight) founded this band: 
Odesza

I can't say that I've really listened to them much, but i hear they get rave reviews for their music and they sell out arenas.  It's all the electronic synthesized stuff.  Not really my bag, but for those into it, they are "now" and pretty popular.  And like I said, it's my buddy's kid:









						ODESZA
					

Welcome to the official YouTube channel of ODESZA, a Seattle-based production duo consisting of Catacombkid and BeachesBeaches. BRONSON - The new project fro...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## ososmokeshack

xray said:


> That’s a bucket list item for me. I think he mostly plays in Vegas now right?


Yeah that's where I saw him. Flew down for the weekend. I think he plays a couple other festivals throughout the year but not much. Mostly in Vegas.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

tx smoker said:


> All been mentioned. Who had too many lefties in their day...or dare I ask?
> 
> Better memory than TN
> Robert



Might be the case. That widespread panic concert 15 years ago might have done me in


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Cool video if you have never seen it. Metallica in Moscow 1991 in front of 1.6 million people.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

tx smoker said:


> All been mentioned. Who had too many lefties in their day...or dare I ask?
> 
> Better memory than TN
> Robert


Thanks Robert as I know I mentioned Tull (was my favorite back in jr high or was it high school....and I also mentioned Blondie (might have been the PM though).

But the others are good ones John! Brings back lots of memories of school and the military days.

John


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Might be the case. That widespread panic concert 15 years ago might have done me in



I can relate!! My first concert was Kiss in 1976. The Capital Center is actually in Landover MD and there is a certain leafy substance that was legal even back then in small quantities in MD but not legal in VA where we lived. My mom was cool about it and drove a bunch of us to the concert. She saw the show too of course. For the ride through VA she bought us a bunch of beer that we enjoyed and once we crossed the line into MD, we were allowed to break out that leafy substance and partake. It was quite a hooplah and at the end of the show, I had my doubts that I'd ever hear again. Great God it was deafening!! That was the beginning of the end though. Several dozen concerts later and a permanent hearing loss, I'm dropping $8K a pop for a new set of hearing aids   

Huh? What? Did you say something?
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Thanks Robert as I know I mentioned Tull (was my favorite back in jr high or was it high school.



For me I believe it was high school that I was a big fan of Tull. There was an interesting young lady in our school that I affectionately dubbed "Aqua Slut My Friend".  She was pretty popular right up till she got pregnant at age 16, left school, married and divorced in less than a year. The poor girl was a train wreck after that. I felt really bad for her but I wasn't in much better shape myself at 16 and there was nothing I could do t help. Rumor had it though that she got straightened out. I ran into her about 5 years after graduating and she seemed like she had her head screwed on straight finally. Good for her. Every time I hear Aqualung I think about her though.

Robert


----------



## zwiller

GREAT THREAD.  Lotta rockers in the house...  Played in bands a long time and had a lot of fun.  Opened up for Foghat.  

Didn't see The Doors or Ramones, but maybe I missed them.  

I like a wide range of music and like pretty much all what was posted and also jazz, blues,etc.  That said, nearly all my favorite stuff is less popular.  IE metal thrash wise I prefer Megadeth, Slayer, Anthrax over Metallica.  

Not sure if anyone has heard of them but huge fans of Social Distortion and Colin Hay (Men at Work).  
Also, my favorite songs of popular artists are inherently less popular.  IE BOC I much prefer:


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

zwiller said:


> GREAT THREAD.  Lotta rockers in the house...  Played in bands a long time and had a lot of fun.  Opened up for Foghat.
> 
> Didn't see The Doors or Ramones, but maybe I missed them.
> 
> I like a wide range of music and like pretty much all what was posted and also jazz, blues,etc.  That said, nearly all my favorite stuff is less popular.  IE metal thrash wise I prefer Megadeth, Slayer, Anthrax over Metallica.
> 
> Not sure if anyone has heard of them but huge fans of Social Distortion and Colin Hay (Men at Work).
> Also, my favorite songs of popular artists are inherently less popular.  IE BOC I much prefer:



Very nice, and welcome Sam!

I have to admit that I am a BOC fan also, and like all the genres you do.

Not heard of the other two you mentioned but I will have a listen and see, as I am pretty open minded.

John


----------



## gmc2003

tx smoker said:


> I can relate!! My first concert was Kiss in 1976. The Capital Center is actually in Landover MD and there is a certain leafy substance that was legal even back then in small quantities in MD but not legal in VA where we lived. My mom was cool about it and drove a bunch of us to the concert. She saw the show too of course. For the ride through VA she bought us a bunch of beer that we enjoyed and once we crossed the line into MD, we were allowed to break out that leafy substance and partake. It was quite a hooplah and at the end of the show, I had my doubts that I'd ever hear again. Great God it was deafening!! That was the beginning of the end though. Several dozen concerts later and a permanent hearing loss, I'm dropping $8K a pop for a new set of hearing aids
> 
> Huh? What? Did you say something?
> Robert



Funny you mention Kiss Robert. Their alive(breakout) album was released my junior year in high school. It was *that* one album that almost everybody owned, but would never admit to owning it. I was never a big Kiss fan(still not) - however I will admit to owning that album. Needless to say it didn't get allot of play time at our parties.

J. Tull had to have the best line in song history: 
Snots running down his nose, greasy finger smearing shabby clothes - hey Auqalung. 


Chris


----------



## xray

No Huey Lewis and the News fans? I haven't seen him mentioned yet. 

 Their early work was a little too new wave for my tastes, but when Sports came out in '83, I think they really came into their own, commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humor.


----------



## MJB05615

What about Traffic?  Then Steve Winwood solo?  All of the 4 Beatles solo too.  All had eclectic songs over the years.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

xray said:


> No Huey Lewis and the News fans? I haven't seen him mentioned yet.
> 
> Their early work was a little too new wave for my tastes, but when Sports came out in '83, I think they really came into their own, commercially and artistically. The whole album has a clear, crisp sound, and a new sheen of consummate professionalism that really gives the songs a big boost. He's been compared to Elvis Costello, but I think Huey has a far more bitter, cynical sense of humor.



My dad was a big Huey Lewis fan. He didn't listen to a ton of music but he always had the Huey Lewis cassette tapes in the car when I was a kid. Can remember hearing "The Heart of Rock and Roll" so many times I wanted to strangle myself.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Traffic - Yes, Huey Lewis - got that already, might have owned a Kiss album on vinyl, not sure....


John


----------



## xray

SmokinVOLfan said:


> My dad was a big Huey Lewis fan. He didn't listen to a ton of music but he always had the Huey Lewis cassette tapes in the car when I was a kid. Can remember hearing "The Heart of Rock and Roll" so many times I wanted to strangle myself.



In '87, Huey released this, Fore, their most accomplished album. I think their undisputed masterpiece is "Hip to be Square", a song so catchy, most people probably don't listen to the lyrics. But they should, because it's not just about the pleasures of conformity, and the importance of trends, it's also a personal statement about the band itself.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Forgot to throw this one out there for Robert. I know he mentioned before he was a big fan.


----------



## gmc2003

ouch


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Sue's dad was a Nancy Sinatra fan and he had an 8 track tape (whatever the hell that is   ) and the whole family took a cross country trip in their RV and he constantly played it, especially "These Boots Were Made for Walking" song so near the end the kids hid the damn tape.....


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Forgot to throw this one out there for Robert. I know he mentioned before he was a big fan.



First thing that comes to mind is "Rocket Man"

John


----------



## gmc2003

Eight tracks $ucked. They would skip tracks during the best songs. BTW Nancy was hot.


Chris


----------



## ososmokeshack




----------



## gmc2003

Redemption time Robert: Name the only successful white band signed by Motown records. 

Do not use Google. Hint I already mentioned their name 

Chris


----------



## zwiller

tx smoker


 gmc2003
 KISS Alive is probably my favorite album.  I have no KISS shame.  Great band, love them.  As a musician, sure they are not the best in the world, but I explain KISS to other people as a band with real "swagger".  Alive exudes it.  Same goes for David Lee Roth's singing, not perfect, but has swagger.


----------



## MJB05615

gmc2003 said:


> Eight tracks $ucked. They would skip tracks during the best songs. BTW Nancy was hot.
> 
> 
> Chris


She still is.  LOL


----------



## gmc2003

zwiller said:


> tx smoker
> 
> 
> gmc2003
> KISS Alive is probably my favorite album.  I have no KISS shame.  Great band, love them.  As a musician, sure they are not the best in the world, but I explain KISS to other people as a band with real "swagger".  Alive exudes it.  Same goes for David Lee Roth's singing, not perfect, but has swagger.



Sam, allot of my friends were closest Kiss fans. 

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

gmc2003 said:


> Eight tracks $ucked. They would skip tracks during the best songs. BTW Nancy was hot.
> 
> 
> Chris


Oh how I know, as I owned a lot of them (just being funny in previous post) the worst was when they got eaten and then getting them out of the unit and winding the tape back into the cartridge, the screws holding the player into the dash were long gone......


----------



## tx smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Forgot to throw this one out there for Robert. I know he mentioned before he was a big fan.



Dammit John...you promised not to tell. You dirty dog   

He's really lying,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

gmc2003 said:


> Redemption time Robert: Name the only successful white band signed by Motown records.



Ok...my memory is a bit foggy from that era (at least the latter part of it) but I am going to guess...and this is only an off-the-cuff guess. I'm going to say Rare Earth. Probably wrong but I could find out once you tell me if I'm right or not.

Hoping to be right but will accept a loss,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker

zwiller said:


> KISS Alive is probably my favorite album.



I had them all, and was not ashamed to admit it, but my favorite was Destroyer. So many great songs on that album.

Oh Beth I hear you calling...but I can't come home right now,
Robert


----------



## gmc2003

Ding Ding Ding - correct!!!



Congratulations Robert, your one step away from the Kewpie doll grand prize

Chris


----------



## tx smoker

gmc2003 said:


> Congratulations Robert, your one step away from the Kewpie doll grand prize



One step my a$$. I got both of the questions correct and darned well deserve that Kewpie doll. Now quit playing around  

Winner winner Kewpie dinner,
Robert


----------



## JckDanls 07

If I'm not mistaken...  Cliff Richards was a one hit wonder... I've played the hell out of this song...


----------



## gmc2003

Almost



Chris


----------



## JckDanls 07

Yea,,  I googled it..  he was REALLY BIG over seas...   3rd behind the Beatles and Elvis ...


----------



## gmc2003

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yea,,  I googled it..  he was REALLY BIG over seas...   3rd behind the Beatles and Elvis ...



My wife is a fan of them both

Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Damn people 15 pages and  290 post over 4 days


tx smoker said:


> One step my a$$. I got both of the questions correct and darned well deserve that Kewpie doll. Now quit playing around
> 
> Winner winner Kewpie dinner,
> Robert


yep buddy you earned it!

John


----------



## JckDanls 07

JckDanls 07 said:


> If you really want to spend HOURS searching and listening to something different....  This guy turned a RV into a rolling music studio.... parks it at different venues and records groups while they are waiting to go play... I've found A LOT of things I like...  The quality of the sound is top notch as well... Some of you might have found it already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jam in the Van | The Headiest Source for Music on the Internet
> 
> 
> The solar powered mobile recording studio and Youtube Channel that’s changing the way the world discovers new music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaminthevan.com




I'm gonna have to edit this and say DAYS (weeks maybe) instead of HOURS ..  just spent the last two evenings going through pages A-Z ...  I've only made it to page 3 (Middle of the A's) ....  Each artist has three songs...  Like I've said..  finding some that I really like ... 









						Jam in the Van | The Headiest Source for Music on the Internet
					

The solar powered mobile recording studio and Youtube Channel that’s changing the way the world discovers new music.




					jaminthevan.com


----------



## bbqbrett

Wow, gotta love this thread.  I was a kid in the 70's and a teen in the 80's but heard a lot of my parents music from the 50's and 60's as well so I got exposed to a lot of different music.  Have heard so much of what was listed.

Myself being more of an 80's guy am most familiar with that and a huge Scorpions fan.  Also love Pat Benatar, she has such a great voice.  Wanted to throw out a few others from various genres\times, apologies if I missed them elsewhere.

The Zombies, Golden Earring, Neil Diamond, Motley Crue, Deep Purple, etc.

As far as some newer stuff listen to some Volbeat, Ghost, Nothing More.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Oh yea, love Pat...and Can't forget Radar Love from golden earring!

John


----------



## Blues1

The Guess Who...takes me back to "the good ole days"


----------



## JckDanls 07

Don't forget..  Jimmy Buffett concert starting now (8:00) ...  https://www.margaritaville.tv/live


----------



## MJB05615

Love the Guess Who.  Was lucky enough to see their reunion tour in 2000.


----------



## gmc2003

A couple more for Robert to dance around the house to:

Bowie and Jagger are up first



...and then the Bangles:



Chris


----------



## Blues1

MJB05615 said:


> Love the Guess Who.  Was lucky enough to see their reunion tour in 2000.


I took my kids to see them in the early 90's. My two daughters were early teenagers and had grown up listening to them.  A couple of their friends went with us, and could not get over my girls singing along on nearly every song. Of course they had no idea...great songs to turn up, and sing, going down the road.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

Forgot to mention this is a great cover of Simple man


----------



## bdawg

Blues1 said:


> I took my kids to see them in the early 90's. My two daughters were early teenagers and had grown up listening to them.  A couple of their friends went with us, and could not get over my girls singing along on nearly every song. Of course they had no idea...great songs to turn up, and sing, going down the road.


Same with my girls


----------



## JckDanls 07

In the memory of Joe....


----------



## JckDanls 07

Lets not forget Sammy ...


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

JckDanls 07 said:


> In the memory of Joe....



Keith, I was in England during his heyday so I never heard of Joe, but my wife being the country fan remembered him well. She also did not know he passed away recently.

Just listened to a few videos and he is really good, proper country.

John


----------



## bpopovitz

Haven’t posted in a very long time. I was just tagged on Facebook to post the 10 albums that made me who I am... tough question. I will share the first three here with you guys.

Tchaikovsky 1812 overture- first classical piece I really loved and led me to study music, plus it has cannons...
Yes 90125 -  Heard this album when it first came out, was re introduced in high school and the song Owner of a Lonely Heart seemed about right for that awkward high school kid
Rush Hold Your Fire - First album I saved up to buy, rode my bike to K-mart to buy. The tape didn’t leave my Walkman for about 6 months, as a drummer it was a whole different level of rock drumming.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Sorry if it's been mentioned but Lee Greenwood... I'm proud to be an American is an awesome song 

Ryan


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Funny you should add to this thread as I was going to past Pat Travers Band, Snortin' whiskey and Drinking Cocaine, and Black Betty.

Was reorganizing my music on the PC and came across these.

John


----------



## JckDanls 07

Can't forget  Jeff Healey ....  of coarse with some clips from Roadhouse  ... 



And then his version  of Hendrix "All Along The Watch Tower"


----------



## zwiller

LOL.  I consider myself pretty schooled in rock music but never had heard of Pat Travers until a few years ago.  Buddy of mine that told me about them gave me Go For What You Know disc...  WOAH.  What a treat!  

Anyhoo...  I forget who mentioned Ghost.  LOL.  Remember when you Mom/teacher/pastor told you KISS stood for Knights in Satan's Service???     Check out Ghost...


----------



## Blues1

Some folks don't realize that Santana is not who wrote Black Magic Woman. They think he did because he's the only one they've heard sing it. Here's your original... Fleetwood Mac with Peter Green


----------



## Blues1

These guys are from Atlanta. Check them out. Blackberry Smoke
Listen to the words to this one. I guarantee you it'll take you back to the good ole days!


----------



## bdawg

Very cool, Blues1.
Thanks for posting that.  I never heard of them before but I'll check them out.

Seems that there's a blurry line between Country and Southern Rock that I can't define, but I know it when I hear it.  Those 2 songs were real close to that line though somehow I think they kinda fell on the Country side, but that's ok by me.
Good tunes is good tunes.


----------



## forktender

I like music, damn near all types of it but old school Rock'n Roll is by far my favorite...great thread idea.

I could go on for hours and hours, these are in no special order.


----------



## forktender




----------



## forktender




----------



## forktender

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qanF-91aJo


----------



## Blues1

bdawg said:


> Very cool, Blues1.
> Thanks for posting that.  I never heard of them before but I'll check them out.
> 
> Seems that there's a blurry line between Country and Southern Rock that I can't define, but I know it when I hear it.  Those 2 songs were real close to that line though somehow I think they kinda fell on the Country side, but that's ok by me.
> Good tunes is good tunes.


I would agree. Just picked two that I liked. They also play a little blues. Really hard to define music these days. Most of today's country is not what I'd classify as country at all. I mean, it's ok, but it ain't country.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

WOW Fork all really good tunes...

And a couple of new bands that have not been mentioned yet!

It is a shame that southern rock genre has been thrown into just general rock.

John


----------



## gmc2003

Here's another one to think about. How about the same band(with multiple hits across the globe) changes singers, and the replacement out performs the original on one of their biggest hits.  From down under the Little River Band. The Aussies version of the Eagles.

The little River Band - Cool Change: Glenn Shorrock:


...and the Little River Band - Cool Change: John Franham


Franham sings with such emotion. He definitely has some serious chops.

Chris


----------



## JckDanls 07

Whenever Pure Prairie League is mentioned the first thought is "Amie" ... lets stray away from that one and listen to some other tracks... 

How about fixing "The Hags" tire...




Lets go for a ride on the Kansas City Southern



Pick'n To Beat The Devil ...


----------



## JckDanls 07

Southern Rock...  Also referred to as Country Rock  sounds like this


Check out how fast Toy's thumb goes on his leads...


----------



## bdawg

That Molly Hatchet video was recorded at a different venue but the same tour that I saw them back in Nov 78 - probably 1 or 2 weeks after that was recorded.
I was in 10th grade and they opened for the Outlaws.  My dad's cousin got me and my friends front row seats.  What a show!  Thanks for bringing back that memory


----------



## texomakid

Ok I've been messing around here today and found this thread. Looks like a lot of great music although I didn't go back and read every post. A quick skim and I'm laughing at what my playlist looks like. It's so diverse from Johnny Cash to Marlyn Manson. Let's see if I get kicked off SMF for a few of my deep tracks that I listen to quite often............
We'll start with a band that's from the Dallas area (RIP Vinny & Dime)

This may be one of the coolest songs I've ever heard by one of the coolest bands on the planet

Johnny Cash covering Nine Inch Nails (and freakin' nails it like only JC can)

Hey, If you don't like John Prine I don't know what to say? Buddy! When you're dead ............. 
RIP John Prine

These guys just ROCK - Fun music and great live


If they kick me off the forum just know I still cook on my smoker 3 to 5 days a week and I love you guys. LOL

Rock on


----------



## Blues1

texomakid said:


> Ok I've been messing around here today and found this thread. Looks like a lot of great music although I didn't go back and read every post. A quick skim and I'm laughing at what my playlist looks like. It's so diverse from Johnny Cash to Marlyn Manson. Let's see if I get kicked off SMF for a few of my deep tracks that I listen to quite often............
> We'll start with a band that's from the Dallas area (RIP Vinny & Dime)
> 
> This may be one of the coolest songs I've ever heard by one of the coolest bands on the planet
> 
> Johnny Cash covering Nine Inch Nails (and freakin' nails it like only JC can)
> 
> Hey, If you don't like John Prine I don't know what to say? Buddy! When you're dead .............
> RIP John Prine
> 
> These guys just ROCK - Fun music and great live
> 
> 
> If they kick me off the forum just know I still cook on my smoker 3 to 5 days a week and I love you guys. LOL
> 
> Rock on



JC doing Hurt...doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Blues1

In honor of Memorial Day. This brings a tear every time I hear it. A huge thank you to all of our veterans!


----------



## noboundaries

May you each have a thought and prayer for those who served and are no longer with us this Memorial Day. My dad was a Navy veteran. After he passed, I wrote a fictional short story. It still needs a little work, but I may post it this Monday.

Back to the thread. My daughters gave me a couple of nice gift cards to Amazon. My solid state laptop WAS limited in USB ports, so I added a couple of hubs, changed the uncomfortable ear pads on my headphones, and added a CD/DVD RW drive among other things (external hard drive dock). With the comfortable headphones, I've rediscovered my music. I'm sitting here listening to Rodney Crowell. MAAAAAAN, that guy can write and sing friggin' fantastic lyrics. Just ordered his two latest CDs. I know I can listen to them already, but I don't want to deny myself the Christmas morning-like expectation of their arrival this Sunday.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Great stuff guys....Happy Memorial day!

Check out the latest Stones song.....these guys are in their late seventies and still rockin'!!!



John


----------



## MJB05615

Yes, they still rock, especially after the lives they've led.  Not to mention being in their mid to late 70's.
A few weeks ago they were on that Feed the hungry special, and Mick Jaggar's voice was superb!  I couldn't believe it, how crystal clear it was.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

They continue to amaze me, no doubt...

John


----------



## bdawg

I've often wondered how long it's gonna take Keith Richards to decompose after he dies.


----------



## bigfurmn

Not sure if this will work like the rest of them but if you love this country like I do, this is pretty cool.


----------



## Brokenhandle

That was awesome  

 bigfurmn
  thank you!

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn

My wife's cousin turned me on to that. Blew me away first time (and every time) I hear it.


----------



## Brokenhandle

bigfurmn said:


> My wife's cousin turned me on to that. Blew me away first time (and every time) I hear it.


I loved it! I  can't remember if it's on this post or not but could you put the song by Lee Greenwood " God bless the USA" on here? I  don't know how to do it but just listened to it.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn

lets see if this works...


----------



## Brokenhandle

Thank you! 

Ryan


----------



## bigfurmn

You're welcome!


----------



## JckDanls 07

My choice for the occasion


----------



## bigfurmn

Love that tune too!!!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Damn Keith that is one awesome song man!

Thanks....and Thank You all who have served!!!!

John


----------



## billdawg

xray said:


> Any love for jam bands like Widespread panic and OAR?


I saw Widespread Panic the first time in Athens, GA in 88 and have been seeing them ever since. Don't get to see them like we used to since they don't tour like they used to. Saw my first Dead show in 88 as well. The "Jam Band" scene has been my favorite ever since, but I listen to almost every genre of music from jazz to country / bluegrass to Metal and have seen more bands live than I would ever be able to count or remember.

My favorites are:

Grateful Dead
Allman Brothers Band
Widespread Panic
Gov't Mule
Tedeschi Trucks Band
Chris Robinson Brotherhood
The Marcus King Band
Blackberry Smoke
The Allman Betts Band
Billy Strings

I really enjoyed reading through this thread. Lots of good bands. Here's a few more videos for your viewing pleasure. This is some newer stuff that is out there and very good.


----------



## Blues1

For those who like Jeff Healey (like me)...check this guy out.


----------



## JckDanls 07

For I did not know Steve Miller did this song


----------



## texomakid

billdawg said:


> I saw Widespread Panic the first time in Athens, GA in 88 and have been seeing them ever since. Don't get to see them like we used to since they don't tour like they used to. Saw my first Dead show in 88 as well. The "Jam Band" scene has been my favorite ever since, but I listen to almost every genre of music from jazz to country / bluegrass to Metal and have seen more bands live than I would ever be able to count or remember.
> 
> My favorites are:
> 
> Grateful Dead
> Allman Brothers Band
> Widespread Panic
> Gov't Mule
> Tedeschi Trucks Band
> Chris Robinson Brotherhood
> The Marcus King Band
> Blackberry Smoke
> The Allman Betts Band
> Billy Strings
> 
> I really enjoyed reading through this thread. Lots of good bands. Here's a few more videos for your viewing pleasure. This is some newer stuff that is out there and very good.




Man that WSP is just about as good as it gets. I've watched that video twice since you've posted it. Way cool.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Bump! Have a buddy over, best friend from college...weekend for doing sweet corn. Listening to some tunes from this thread... so 

 Steve H
  this ones for you...the Edmonton Fitzgerald 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H

Brokenhandle said:


> Bump! Have a buddy over, best friend from college...weekend for doing sweet corn. Listening to some tunes from this thread... so
> 
> Steve H
> this ones for you...the Edmonton Fitzgerald
> 
> Ryan



Thanks! That was probably one of his best songs  IMHO.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

billdawg
  Have you seen the latest Allman Betts tune?



			Saturday Sessions: Allman Betts Band performs "Pale Horse Rider"
		


And then there is this classic.



			Saturday Sessions: Allman Betts Band performs "Midnight Rider"
		


And another one.



			Saturday Sessions: Allman Betts Band performs "Magnolia Road"
		


Apparently releasing a new album soon.


----------



## daspyknows

Rock, Blues, Reggae.  I record concerts and had tickets to 40 shows that were either postponed or cancelled.  I did get to see a few great shows before it all shut down including Eric Clapton's tribute to Ginger Baker in London, The Allman's 50th in NY, Hot Tuna, Buddy Guy, Alan Parsons and Stanley Jordan.  Postponed / cancelled included Rolling Stones, Neil Young, Roger Waters, Thom Yorke, Ben Harper, Devil Makes Three, Joan Osborne, Jimmy Vaughan, Love Rocks Benefit and a bunch of others.  

Besides smoking meats I am spending time organizing the music collection 20,000 plus concerts and deep into the Neil Young shows right now.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Dude, that is awesome....you are my hero.

I would love to see any of those groups.

John


----------



## billdawg

Smokin' in AZ said:


> billdawg
> Have you seen the latest Allman Betts tune?
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Sessions: Allman Betts Band performs "Pale Horse Rider"
> 
> 
> 
> And then there is this classic.
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Sessions: Allman Betts Band performs "Midnight Rider"
> 
> 
> 
> And another one.
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday Sessions: Allman Betts Band performs "Magnolia Road"
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently releasing a new album soon.



AZ I have heard it. Good Stuff! Really looking forward to the new album. Their first album was really good. We had tickets to see them in May and in August. Both shows have been rescheduled. The May show rescheduled for October..probably going to get cancelled as well. At least there has been some good live music streaming on line the last few months.


----------



## billdawg

daspyknows said:


> Rock, Blues, Reggae.  I record concerts and had tickets to 40 shows that were either postponed or cancelled.  I did get to see a few great shows before it all shut down including Eric Clapton's tribute to Ginger Baker in London, The Allman's 50th in NY, Hot Tuna, Buddy Guy, Alan Parsons and Stanley Jordan.  Postponed / cancelled included Rolling Stones, Neil Young, Roger Waters, Thom Yorke, Ben Harper, Devil Makes Three, Joan Osborne, Jimmy Vaughan, Love Rocks Benefit and a bunch of others.
> 
> Besides smoking meats I am spending time organizing the music collection 20,000 plus concerts and deep into the Neil Young shows right now.



Hey daspy,
Do you post any of those recordings for download? I have a large live music collection, but am always looking for more.


----------



## daspyknows

billdawg said:


> Hey daspy,
> Do you post any of those recordings for download? I have a large live music collection, but am always looking for more.



Yep.  I have a private group on Facebook.  Daspyknows Recording Links 2.0  Request as add or if not PM me.   That goes for others on here too if interested.


----------



## daspyknows

billdawg said:


> AZ I have heard it. Good Stuff! Really looking forward to the new album. Their first album was really good. We had tickets to see them in May and in August. Both shows have been rescheduled. The May show rescheduled for October..probably going to get cancelled as well. At least there has been some good live music streaming on line the last few months.



Was supposed to see them too.  I saw the Allmans Family Revival show at the Fillmore in SF in December.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ

Well people sorry to knock the cobwebs off of this thread but I was tossing and turning last night for hours and Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs kept going through my head most of that time....



John


----------



## bill1

I learn so much on this forum.  I"d never heard of Tedeschi Trucks before (thanks billdawg) but they are ALL excellent musicians/craftsmen.  And that Derek Trucks with his axe...oh my Goodness.  I'm actually a classical music guy but I know talent.


----------



## bdawg

This has been stuck in my head for a couple days:


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jackson Browne's still got it ... (use a quality speaker for playback)...





A few years ago... about the best live version I could find


----------



## Brokenhandle

Steve H said:


> A few of my favorites. I really like this tune:



Found myself bored tonight and bouncing around on a bunch of old songs... this was one of them Steve!

Ryan


----------

